# G&C Custom Wire Wheels



## G&CWireWheels

Offering more then 10 years of experience in dealing with custom made rim orders. Specializing in motocycle and car wire wheels. Each set of rim is American made from raw scratch to please each and every customers liking. We also specialize in repairing rims. Have an old set of rims you would like to restore? We can do it all! We also have lead hammers and knock off in stock if your interested.

*FOR NOW WE ARE ONLY DEALING WITH IN THE LOS ANGELES AREA!!*

FOR BEST ESTIMATES GIVE US A CALL OR YOUR MORE THEN WELCOME TO COME BY THE SHOP!!!!


----------



## ferns213

IVE DELT WITH THESE GUYS FOR ALL MY RIM AND TIRE NEEDS GOOD PRICES AND GOOD PPL :thumbsup:


----------



## MI 71

good people and prices on rims


----------



## SHOOTER MCC

DELT WITH THESE VATOS GOOD PEOPLE ALWAY THERE GOOD RIMS NEVER HAD A PROBLEM BEEN DEALING WITH THEM FOR 8 YEARS :thumbsup:


----------



## eric64impala

G&C CUSTOME WIRE WHEELS,GOOD PEOPLE WITH GOOD SERVICE AND GREAT PRODUCT'S. I'VE KNOWN AND DEALT WITH THEM FOR MANY YEARS NOW. HIGHLY RECOMMENDED.


----------



## sleepyhead

Nice rims! but are these styles are the only available ones?Don't you have any modern ones. Like the bronzes and silvers for trucks? I've got some from carpartswholesale.com but not satisfied with it and maybe I need some suggestions too.


----------



## ferns213

WUTS UP G&C GOTTA SAY U GOT DOWN ON MY TRU CLASSICS WILL POST PICS LATER


----------



## MI 71




----------



## ferns213




----------



## G&CWireWheels

best deals in town, for more pics of our work hit up my myspace page and you can see more!!!!

http://www.myspace.com/gnccustomwirewheels


----------



## Zappo90744

> _Originally posted by G&CWireWheels_@Oct 1 2008, 10:17 PM~11756586
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Offering more then 10 years of experience in dealing with custom made rim orders. Specializing in motocycle and car wire wheels. Each set of rim is American made from raw scratch to please each and every customers liking. We also specialize in repairing rims. Have an old set of rims you would like to restore? We can do it all! We also have lead hammers and knock off in stock if your interested.
> 
> FOR NOW WE ARE ONLY DEALING WITH IN THE LOS ANGELES AREA!!
> 
> FOR BEST ESTIMATES GIVE US A CALL OR YOUR MORE THEN WELCOME TO COME BY THE SHOP!!!!
> 
> *


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## eric64impala

BUMP!!! :biggrin:


----------



## ricndaregal

TTT uffin:


----------



## King Of Rimz

:cheesy: DAMN GOOD PEOPLE, WHAT'S UP *****????, IT'S ROD. :biggrin:


----------



## eric64impala




----------



## eric64impala




----------



## ferns213

> _Originally posted by King Of Rimz_@Nov 4 2008, 11:43 PM~12065700
> *:cheesy: DAMN GOOD PEOPLE, WHAT'S UP *****????, IT'S ROD. :biggrin:
> *


dont sell to this guy ***** :0


----------



## King Of Rimz

> _Originally posted by ferns213_@Nov 5 2008, 10:31 PM~12077123
> *dont sell to this guy ***** :0
> *


NO MAMES SIDOSO :biggrin:


----------



## ferns213

TU ME PEGASTE LA SIDA CON EL GUA :0 WAWIS U GAVE ME.....


----------



## King Of Rimz

> _Originally posted by ferns213_@Nov 5 2008, 10:51 PM~12077366
> *TU ME PEGASTE LA SIDA CON EL GUA :0 WAWIS U GAVE ME.....
> *


  NO CHINGES, I'M SAVING IT


----------



## ferns213

SO ***** TOLD ME U WENT TO THE SHOP WHAT U GET CABRON


----------



## SAUL

> _Originally posted by ferns213_@Oct 1 2008, 10:21 PM~11756609
> *IVE DELT WITH THESE GUYS FOR ALL MY RIM AND TIRE NEEDS GOOD PRICES AND GOOD PPL :thumbsup:
> *


NO SEAS BARBERO CABRON :biggrin:


----------



## ferns213

SHUT UP CABRON WHEN U WANT UR RIMS DONE UR GONNA DO THE SAME LOL


----------



## SAUL

> _Originally posted by ferns213_@Nov 5 2008, 11:09 PM~12077562
> *SHUT UP CABRON WHEN U WANT UR RIMS DONE UR GONNA DO THE SAME LOL
> *


 :0 :cheesy: :biggrin: 













J/K


----------



## ferns213

NO QUE NO CABRON LOL IAM TELL THAT FOO QUE TE LA META TODA ON UR RIMS LOL


----------



## SAUL

:0 DILE QUE DOBLADA Y QUE TE LA DESDOBLE ADENTRO :0


----------



## ferns213

> _Originally posted by SAUL_@Nov 6 2008, 12:15 AM~12077618
> *:0  DILE QUE DOBLADA Y QUE ME LA DESDOBLE ADENTRO :0
> *


AY GUEY ESTAS CABRON SAUL WHY U WANT IT LIKE THAT PORQUE SE YAMA *****???? :0


----------



## SAUL

TU ERES EL QUE ANDA DE BARBERO SE ME ACE QUE LE DISTE LAS NALGAS A ***** POR LOS TRU CLASSICS :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## ferns213

> _Originally posted by SAUL_@Nov 6 2008, 12:19 AM~12077668
> *TU ERES EL QUE ANDA DE BARBERO.....SE ME ACE QUE LE VOY A DAR LAS NALGAS A ***** POR LOS TRU CLASSICS :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> *


PINCHE JOTO MALDITO NI QUE TENGAS NALGAS DE ORO :0


----------



## SAUL

YA LA CAGASTE IVAMOS BIEN


----------



## ferns213

I DONT THINK ***** TAKES CUERPOMATICO LOL


----------



## SAUL

HE HAD A BAD EXPERIENCE WITH YOU :0 MAYBE NO TE LIMPIASTE BIEN ANTES DE DARSELAS :cheesy:


----------



## ferns213

TU JOTO GOLOSO


----------



## SAUL

TU DICE ***** QUE LE DEJASTE PEDASOS DE FRIJOLES EN LA PUNTA DE LA CABEZA QUE PARA LA OTRA TE VA HACER QUE SE LO LIMPIES CON LA LENGUA :biggrin:


----------



## SAUL

> _Originally posted by ferns213_@Nov 5 2008, 11:29 PM~12077767
> *TU JOTO GOLOSO
> *


YO PORQUE TU ERES EL QUE ANDA OFRECIENDO LAS NALGAS JEDIONDAS


----------



## ferns213

> _Originally posted by SAUL_@Nov 6 2008, 12:32 AM~12077779
> *ME DIJO ***** QUE LE DEJE PEDASOS DE FRIJOLES EN LA PUNTA DE LA CABEZA QUE PARA LA OTRA ME VA HACER QUE SE LO LIMPIES CON LA LENGUA  :biggrin:
> *


PINCHE VATO MAS PUTO......COMO SE TE OCURE DESIR ESTAS JOTERIAS :uh:


----------



## SAUL

> _Originally posted by ferns213_@Nov 5 2008, 11:35 PM~12077793
> *PINCHE VATO MAS PUTO......COMO SE TE OCURE DESIR ESTAS JOTERIAS :uh:
> *


TU EMPESASTE YA NO SABES QUE DECIR I ME QUIERES ECHAR LA BRONCA CULERO!!!


----------



## ferns213

> _Originally posted by SAUL_@Nov 6 2008, 12:37 AM~12077800
> *TU EMPESASTE YA NO SAE QUE DECIR I ME QUIERES ECHAR LA BRONCA CULERO POR QUE ERES ASI CON MIGO PORQUE!!!!!!!! TE CANTO ESTA SONG SOLO PARA TI FERN....
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=R2WlrDK7pGk
> *



Q-VO COMO QUE YA CON LO GHEY QUE NO :angry:


----------



## SAUL

> _Originally posted by King Of Rimz_@Nov 4 2008, 10:43 PM~12065700
> *:cheesy: DAMN GOOD PEOPLE, WHAT'S UP *****????, IT'S ROD. :biggrin:
> *


QUE ONDA ROD USTED TAMBIEN ANDA NEGOCIANDO CON EL COMPA *****


----------



## SAUL

quote=ferns213,Nov 5 2008, 11:35 PM~12077793]
PINCHE VATO MAS PUTO......CUANDO VIENES A VERME TE QUIERO MUCHO Y TU SABES QUE LA TIENES MAS GRANDE QUE EL ***** :biggrin: 
[/quote]
PINCHI FERNY JOTO PORQUE TE PORTAS ASI


----------



## ferns213

> quote=ferns213,Nov 5 2008, 11:35 PM~12077793]
> PINCHE VATO MAS PUTO......CUANDO VIENES A VERME TE QUIERO MUCHO Y TU SABES QUE LA TIENES MAS GRANDE QUE EL ***** :biggrin:


PINCHI FERNY ERES EL MAS RIATA QUE TODOS QUE ERES COMO TORO ASTA ME DA NIANIAS :biggrin: 
[/quote]

JOTO....


----------



## SAUL

> _Originally posted by ferns213_@Nov 5 2008, 11:29 PM~12077767
> *TU JOTO GOLOSO ME VAS A QUEMAR CON EL ***** EL NO SABE QUE SOY GAY
> *


 PINCHE FERNY DILE LA VERDAD


----------



## ferns213

> _Originally posted by SAUL_@Nov 6 2008, 12:51 AM~12077864
> *PINCHE FERNY DILE LA VERDAD QUE SOLO A MI ME POMPEAS LAS NALGAS
> *


YA BAJALE CON TUS JOTOLADAS :uh:


----------



## SAUL

> _Originally posted by ferns213_@Nov 5 2008, 11:09 PM~12077562
> *SHUT UP CABRON WHEN U WANT UR RIMS DONE UR GONNA DO THE SAME LOL VAS A QUERER QUE TE DEJE CAER EL ***** COMO ME AGARRO AMI NOMAS QUE LE CAGE TODO EL GARROTE
> *


PINCHI FERNY COCHINO TODAVIA TE ESTAN HACIENDO BUEN JALE CON LOS RINES Y TU SALES CON JOTERIAS :uh:


----------



## ferns213

> _Originally posted by SAUL_@Nov 6 2008, 12:57 AM~12077897
> *PINCHI FERNY COCHINO TODAVIA TE ESTAN HACIENDO BUEN JALE CON LOS RINES Y TU SALES CON JOTERIAS :uh:
> *


LOL PINCHE VATO GHEY LOL


----------



## SAUL

:biggrin:


----------



## ferns213

TE ENTRO LA LOQERA GHEY FOO LOL


----------



## SAUL

YA ESTUVO MIMIS TIME BYE


----------



## ferns213

AM LOG OFF TO IAM WATCH LOS SIMPSONS :biggrin:


----------



## King Of Rimz

> _Originally posted by SAUL_@Nov 5 2008, 11:40 PM~12077813
> *QUE ONDA ROD USTED TAMBIEN ANDA NEGOCIANDO CON EL COMPA *****
> *


si pero yo no soy las voy a dar como el ferns :biggrin:


----------



## SAUL

:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: PINCHI FERNY PA TODO QUIERE PAGAR CON NACHA :biggrin:


----------



## ferns213

> _Originally posted by King Of Rimz_@Nov 6 2008, 05:14 PM~12082840
> *si pero yo no soy las voy a dar como el ferns :biggrin:
> *


CABRON WHOS GONNA WHAT THAT BIG BLACK NASTY NALGA TUYA :0


----------



## King Of Rimz

> _Originally posted by ferns213_@Nov 7 2008, 07:33 PM~12094558
> *CABRON WHOS GONNA WHAT THAT BIG BLACK NASTY NALGA TUYA :0
> *


TU MAMA :biggrin:


----------



## SAUL

:0


----------



## ferns213

> _Originally posted by King Of Rimz_@Nov 8 2008, 12:41 AM~12096701
> *TU MAMA :biggrin:
> *


WOW COWBOI CON LA MAMA SO SE VALE GUEY :angry:


----------



## King Of Rimz

> _Originally posted by ferns213_@Nov 8 2008, 10:45 AM~12098598
> *WOW COWBOI CON LA MAMA SO SE VALE GUEY :angry:
> *


  OH DISCULPA......













:uh:


----------



## ferns213

MAS TE VALE GUEY :biggrin:


----------



## SAUL

sigues de barbero :biggrin:


----------



## ferns213

FAK U MEN


----------



## eric64impala




----------



## eric64impala




----------



## MI 71




----------



## King Of Rimz

:0 











72 SPOKE DAYTON REPAIR


----------



## Zappo90744

> _Originally posted by King Of Rimz_@Nov 22 2008, 05:16 PM~12231347
> *:0
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 72 SPOKE DAYTON REPAIR
> *


What did they do to it?


----------



## King Of Rimz

> _Originally posted by Zappo90744_@Nov 22 2008, 09:03 PM~12232903
> *What did they do to it?
> *


re-seal and re-true


----------



## MI 71




----------



## MR.LAC




----------



## Zappo90744

> _Originally posted by King Of Rimz_@Nov 23 2008, 10:33 AM~12235110
> *re-seal and re-true
> *


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## King Of Rimz

> _Originally posted by Zappo90744_@Nov 25 2008, 07:01 AM~12251929
> *:thumbsup:  :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:
> *


----------



## eric64impala

> _Originally posted by G&CWireWheels_@Oct 1 2008, 09:17 PM~11756586
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


----------



## King Of Rimz

Hey *****, I want to thank you for putting my rims together


----------



## touchdowntodd

how much to redo 2 tru classics? all but caps

pm if u can do it...


----------



## G&CWireWheels

sorry fellas havent had time to check this thread lately. *I will be responding to all pm request with in 24 hours* uffin: 




*FOR A LIMITED TIME: I WILL BE SELLING SETS OF ALL CHROMES 13'S FOR $280.00. BEST WAY TO GET A HOLD OF ME IS AT THE SHOP (562) 776-6088!!! OPEN MONDAY-SUNDAY 7AM TO 7 PM 

I ALSO GOT 155-80-13 TIRES IN STOCK GOIN FOR $40 A PEICE MOUNTED

LETS DO BUSINESS FELLAZ!!!!*

(562) 776-6088!!!


----------



## ricndaregal

uffin: always got good ass prices ***** uffin:


----------



## H&H

TTT  :biggrin:


----------



## ricndaregal

TTT uffin:


----------



## ABEL760

FIRME GENTE... THANKS FOR THE PARTS HOMEYS...


----------



## ferns213

> _Originally posted by G&CWireWheels_@Dec 5 2008, 12:03 AM~12341535
> *sorry fellas havent had time to check this thread lately. I will be responding to all pm request with in 24 hours uffin:
> FOR A LIMITED TIME: I WILL BE SELLING SETS OF ALL CHROMES 13'S FOR $280.00. BEST WAY TO GET A HOLD OF ME IS AT THE SHOP (562) 776-6088!!! OPEN MONDAY-SUNDAY 7AM TO 7 PM
> 
> I ALSO GOT 155-80-13 TIRES IN STOCK GOIN FOR $40 A PEICE MOUNTED
> 
> LETS DO BUSINESS FELLAZ!!!!
> 
> (562) 776-6088!!!
> 
> *


QUE ONDA GUEY....


----------



## H&H




----------



## haze1995

why dont you do shipping?


----------



## H&H




----------



## MR.LAC

> _Originally posted by King Of Rimz_@Dec 4 2008, 08:22 PM~12340535
> *Hey *****, I want to thank you for putting my rims together
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## King Of Rimz

> _Originally posted by MR.LAC_@Dec 11 2008, 01:32 AM~12397826
> *:thumbsup:  :thumbsup:
> *


 :cheesy:


----------



## H&H

:cheesy: :0  :uh:


----------



## H&H




----------



## H&H

:0


----------



## H&H




----------



## H&H

POWDER COATING - RIM REPAIRS :biggrin:


----------



## H&H




----------



## H&H




----------



## H&H




----------



## MI 71

whats up *****


----------



## H&H

:cheesy:


----------



## H&H

]G&C CUSTOM WIRE WHEELS 562)776-6088
:cheesy: :cheesy:







:biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## H&H

G&C CUSTOM WIRE WHEELS 562)776-6088 :cheesy: 









http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=FoMeeBOg8QA
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=8Qmjl-vt3Bo
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=FB_lVW6cqjE
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=NQBeWLmhLps


----------



## H&H

:0


----------



## H&H

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=sKvotuGLef8
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=0OXMcf10mUg
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=iEj7KQLE7IY
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=3vy3uXwZlhY
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=FoMeeBOg8QA
:cheesy:


----------



## H&H

120' spoke 








:0 :0 :0


----------



## H&H

:uh: :uh: wire wheels 120' spoke








:uh: :uh:


----------



## H&H

120' spoke


----------



## H&H

:biggrin:


----------



## H&H

the shop







:biggrin:


----------



## MR.LAC

> _Originally posted by H&H_@Dec 20 2008, 11:28 PM~12487654
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 120' spoke
> *


 

I remember a few years back Zenith wire wheel made a few set's of 120 spokes.


----------



## Ragtop Ted

> _Originally posted by MR.LAC_@Dec 20 2008, 11:44 PM~12487744
> *
> 
> I remember a few years back Zenith wire wheel made a few set's of 120 spokes.
> *


x2


----------



## King Of Rimz

T
T
T


----------



## ferns213




----------



## ricndaregal

uffin:


----------



## G&CWireWheels

come down to the shop and get yourself a pair of them chrome 13's in time for the new years show uffin: 

also got tires in stock. give me a call we're open monday thru sunday 6a.m. to 7p.m.


----------



## H&H

g&c custom wire wheels
120' spoke $$







:cheesy: 

click here to check how we make our wheels
|
|
|
v
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=0OXMcf10mUg
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=sKvotuGLef8
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=FB_lVW6cqjE
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=NQBeWLmhLps
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=iEj7KQLE7IY
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=3vy3uXwZlhY
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=8Qmjl-vt3Bo
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=FoMeeBOg8QA
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=FB_lVW6cqjE


----------



## G&CWireWheels

G&C CUSTOM WIRE WHEELS ON YOUTUBE  
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=FB_lVW6cqjE
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=FoMeeBOg8QA
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=FB_lVW6cqjE
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=3vy3uXwZlhY
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=0OXMcf10mUg
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=sKvotuGLef8


----------



## G&CWireWheels

100% AMERICAN WHEELS







:angry:


----------



## G&CWireWheels

WHEELS ROLLING 4 8 YEARS!!!!!! STILL ROLLING












MAED IN THE U.S.A :cheesy:


----------



## G&CWireWheels




----------



## G&CWireWheels

RIM REPAIRS,AND POWDER COATING :cheesy:


----------



## G&CWireWheels

100% U.S.A WHEELS


----------



## plague

> _Originally posted by G&CWireWheels_@Dec 22 2008, 12:09 PM~12498583
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 100% U.S.A WHEELS
> *


 :0 VERY NICE


----------



## MI 71




----------



## G&CWireWheels

:cheesy:  :cheesy:


----------



## ricndaregal

uffin:


----------



## ferns213

> _Originally posted by G&CWireWheels_@Dec 22 2008, 01:05 PM~12498559
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> RIM REPAIRS,AND POWDER COATING :cheesy:
> *


 :biggrin: MY TRU CLASSICS


----------



## ricndaregal

> _Originally posted by ferns213_@Dec 23 2008, 02:06 AM~12505884
> *:biggrin:  MY TRU CLASSICS
> *


got some nice rims for a car that aint ever gonna see the street :0 :0 :0 lol uffin: 

g&c custome's, get at them for the best prices uffin:


----------



## ferns213

TRU.....


----------



## G&CWireWheels

:cheesy: :cheesy: :cheesy: :cheesy:


----------



## G&CWireWheels




----------



## G&CWireWheels




----------



## G&CWireWheels




----------



## G&CWireWheels

:cheesy: :0  :biggrin:


----------



## G&CWireWheels




----------



## G&CWireWheels




----------



## Ragtop Ted

> _Originally posted by G&CWireWheels_@Dec 23 2008, 09:01 PM~12512854
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


A friend of mine is looking for some eagles. How much for a set of 4 like this shipped? :biggrin:


----------



## CHALIO




----------



## G&CWireWheels




----------



## G&CWireWheels




----------



## G&CWireWheels

highpower kennels


----------



## G&CWireWheels

:worship: :worship: :worship: :worship: :burn: :burn:


----------



## G&CWireWheels

:worship: :worship: :worship: :worship: :around: :around:


----------



## Ragtop Ted

> _Originally posted by Ragtop Ted_@Dec 23 2008, 09:24 PM~12513038
> *A friend of mine is looking for some eagles.  How much for a set of 4 like this shipped?  :biggrin:
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## ferns213

> _Originally posted by Ragtop Ted_@Dec 24 2008, 10:21 PM~12521515
> *:biggrin:
> *


were do u want them shipped to.....we were at the shop urly today :biggrin:


----------



## G&CWireWheels

:worship: :worship: :worship: :worship:


----------



## G&CWireWheels

:thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## G&CWireWheels

:thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :yessad: :yessad: :yessad: :yessad:


----------



## G&CWireWheels

TIRES 13-24

:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## G&CWireWheels

:worship: :worship: :worship: :worship: :worship: :worship: :worship: :worship: :worship: :worship: :worship: :worship: :worship: :worship: :worship: :worship:


----------



## G&CWireWheels

:worship: :worship: :worship: :worship: :worship: :worship: :worship: :worship: :worship: :worship: :worship: :worship: :worship: :worship: :worship: :worship:


----------



## H&H

:thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: 
WHAT UP


----------



## ferns213

CAN I HAVE SUM RIMS :biggrin:


----------



## H&H

:worship: :worship: :worship: :worship: :worship: :worship: :worship: :worship: :worship: :worship: :worship: :worship: :worship: :worship: :worship: :worship: :worship: :worship:


----------



## G&CWireWheels

:worship: :worship: :worship: :worship: :worship: :worship: :worship: :worship: :worship: :worship: :worship: :worship: :worship: :worship: :worship: :worship:


----------



## G&CWireWheels

:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## G&CWireWheels




----------



## MILLENIUM CC




----------



## ferns213

LOOK...
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=qSX8Fa1DTwo


----------



## RAIDERSEQUAL

do these still have the china offset?


----------



## MI 71




----------



## G&CWireWheels

WELCOME TO G&C CUSTOM WIRE WHEELS









120 spoke








:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## G&CWireWheels

G&C WIRE WHEELS ARE MANUFACTURED FROM THE HIGHEST QUALITY STEEL BY THE MOST SKILLED CRAFTSMEN IN THE BUSINESS.THEY ARE GUARANTEED TO HOLD THEIR APPEARANCE AND PERFORMANCE.</span>
13-24- <span style=\'color:blue\'>WIRE WHEELS
72-100-120-150-180-244-SPOKE</span>




<img src=\'http://i40.tinypic.com/29b1uog.jpg\' border=\'0\' alt=\'user posted image\' />
LOOK :around: 
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=0OXMcf10mUg
<span style=\'color:blue\'>http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=iEj7KQLE7IY
<span style=\'color:blue\'>http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=NQBeWLmhLps
http://www.yout<span style=\'color:blue\'>http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=3vy3uXwZlhYube.com/watch?v=FoMeeBOg8QA</span></span>


----------



## G&CWireWheels

:thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## G&CWireWheels

welcome to g&c custom wire wheels.
we do rim repairs; power coating ;polish wheels.
we also cary tires & tire services & accessories & dust covers.
& you want to check us out stop my the shop we have more more stuff.









:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:  :roflmao:


----------



## G&CWireWheels

link to the shop. 

<a href=\'http://www.mapquest.com/mq/8-NUCeOKOwpBpA\' target=\'_blank\'>http://www.mapquest.com/mq/8-NUCeOKOwpBpA</a>


----------



## G&CWireWheels

link to the shop. 
http://www.mapquest.com/mq/8-NUCeOKOwpBpA


look :scrutinize: 
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=sKvotuGLef8
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=0OXMcf10mUg
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=8Qmjl-vt3Bo
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=FoMeeBOg8QA
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=FB_lVW6cqjE
:yessad: :yessad: :yessad: :yes: :yes: :yes: :worship: :worship: :worship: :| :thumbsup:


----------



## G&CWireWheels

link to the shop. 
http://www.mapquest.com/mq/8-NUCeOKOwpBpA
look  
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=0OXMcf10mUg
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=sKvotuGLef8


----------



## G&CWireWheels

the set $160.00    

link to the shop. 
http://www.mapquest.com/mq/8-NUCeOKOwpBpA


----------



## G&CWireWheels

welcome to g&c custom wire wheels

<img src=\'http://i39.tinypic.com/2hcq6bs.jpg\' border=\'0\' alt=\'user posted image\' />

<img src=\'http://i39.tinypic.com/sd2otd.jpg\' border=\'0\' alt=\'user posted image\' />
<img src=\'http://i44.tinypic.com/33ts1oj.jpg\' border=\'0\' alt=\'user posted image\' />

<img src=\'http://i43.tinypic.com/2eav3pu.jpg\' border=\'0\' alt=\'user posted image\' />


<img src=\'http://i42.tinypic.com/97mdeg.jpg\' border=\'0\' alt=\'user posted image\' />
<img src=\'http://i39.tinypic.com/2hcq6bs.jpg\' border=\'0\' alt=\'user posted image\' />

link to the shop. 
http://www.mapquest.com/mq/8-NUCeOKOwpBpA


----------



## G&CWireWheels

link to the shop. 
http://www.mapquest.com/mq/8-NUCeOKOwpBpA


----------



## H&H

:thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## H&H




----------



## G&CWireWheels

......................................










link to the shop. 
http://www.mapquest.com/mq/8-NUCeOKOwpBpA





















































.............................


----------



## gzking

whats a price on all chrome 13s reverse with 155/80/13s shipped to 85204 ??


----------



## G&CWireWheels

.................................


----------



## G&CWireWheels




----------



## gzking

> _Originally posted by gzking_@Jan 4 2009, 07:54 PM~12605828
> *whats a price on all chrome 13s reverse with 155/80/13s shipped to 85204 ??
> *


 did you get that shipping price today ??I would really like to do some business


----------



## DanielDucati

Post pics of them 72 spokes yall make..........


----------



## G&CWireWheels

link to the shop. 
http://www.mapquest.com/mq/8-NUCeOKOwpBpA


----------



## G&CWireWheels

:thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## H&H

what up :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## G&CWireWheels

look
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=sKvotuGLef8
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=0OXMcf10mUg
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=8Qmjl-vt3Bo
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=FB_lVW6cqjE
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=iEj7KQLE7IY
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=3vy3uXwZlhY
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=FoMeeBOg8QA
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=NQBeWLmhLps


----------



## G&CWireWheels

link to the shop. 
http://www.mapquest.com/mq/8-NUCeOKOwpBpA


----------



## G&CWireWheels




----------



## G&CWireWheels




----------



## G&CWireWheels




----------



## G&CWireWheels




----------



## G&CWireWheels

:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## eric64impala

WHAT UP *****


----------



## MILLENIUM CC




----------



## ferns213

TTT


----------



## MILLENIUM CC

:cheesy: :cheesy: :cheesy: :cheesy:


----------



## G&CWireWheels




----------



## G&CWireWheels




----------



## G&CWireWheels




----------



## G&CWireWheels

:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## H&H




----------



## H&H




----------



## G&CWireWheels




----------



## G&CWireWheels




----------



## Big Jaycaddie

nice wheels :thumbsup:


----------



## 64Rag

So what kind of prices to you have on 13X7 reverse wheels?


----------



## baggedout81

Like 64 rag said got 13x7 reversed all chrome 100 spoke shipped to 66502?


----------



## ferns213




----------



## G&CWireWheels




----------



## six 2

> _Originally posted by 64Rag_@Jan 12 2009, 05:17 PM~12682632
> *So what kind of prices to you have on 13X7 reverse wheels?
> *


 :nicoderm:


----------



## G&CWireWheels




----------



## G&CWireWheels

14X3 4 HOT RODS


----------



## G&CWireWheels

72 SPKS A/C


----------



## G&CWireWheels

120 SPKS


----------



## G&CWireWheels

ACCESSORIES


----------



## G&CWireWheels

POWDER COATING


----------



## G&CWireWheels

THE SHOP


----------



## G&CWireWheels

WE POLISH OWN WHEELS


----------



## G&CWireWheels

TRUE SPKE ADE TRUE CLASSIC
OR ANY WHEELS


----------



## G&CWireWheels




----------



## G&CWireWheels




----------



## G&CWireWheels




----------



## JROCK

> TRUE SPKE ADE TRUE CLASSIC
> OR ANY WHEELS
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> HOW MUCH DO U GENERALLY CHARGE TO RESTORE TRU SPOKE LIKE THE ONES U HAVE PICTURED HERE ON TOP? I GOT SOME JUST LIKE THESE. LET ME KNOW.


----------



## G&CWireWheels




----------



## G&CWireWheels

:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## G&CWireWheels




----------



## G&CWireWheels

THIS IZ HOW WE MAKE OR WHEELS 
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=FoMeeBOg8QA
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=sKvotuGLef8
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=0OXMcf10mUg 
:worship: :worship: :worship: :worship: :worship: :worship: :worship: :worship: :worship: :worship: :worship: :worship: :worship: :worship: :worship:


----------



## G&CWireWheels

link to the shop. 
http://www.mapquest.com/mq/8-NUCeOKOwpBpA


----------



## G&CWireWheels

WELCOME TO G&C CUSTOM WIRE WHEELS





























http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=sKvotuGLef8
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=0OXMcf10mUg
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=8Qmjl-vt3Bo
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=FoMeeBOg8QA
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=3vy3uXwZlhY
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=1AZ6D_7Ny9E
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=_0wxvWDJhq8
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=0yOiWgVmigY
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=NtOeU-DkN0s
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=H2lPQ1RsnYo
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=VUFIGvzkSJI
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=px8Bq8hYd9U
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=kwdHK7jVLd4
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=jH_w5eOIQis
http://wwwhttp://www.youtube.com/watch?v=h...h?v=3A4nTnYUoHo


----------



## H&H

WHAT UP *****


----------



## H&H

A *****



.............


----------



## H&H

..............








:wave: :wave: :wave: :wave: :wave: :wave: :wave: :wave: :wave:


----------



## plague

TTT


----------



## 801Rider

:0


----------



## ridinsolo

can you repair any wheels? igt some roadstars that need 2 be rplated hit me back for price?


----------



## drgndawagn

can u give a price for some all chrome 13's std 72 spokes shipped to 40217


----------



## ferns213

> _Originally posted by G&CWireWheels_@Jan 14 2009, 12:17 AM~12698821
> *TRUE SPKE ADE TRUE CLASSIC
> OR ANY WHEELS
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


AM VERY HAPPY WITH MY TRU CLASSICS GOOD PRICE CANT BE BEAT....BTW ITS THE ONES ON THE PICS


----------



## drgndawagn

?????


----------



## G&CWireWheels

175-70-14 for $55


----------



## G&CWireWheels




----------



## B Town Fernie

> _Originally posted by drgndawagn_@Jan 15 2009, 01:49 AM~12710837
> *can u give a price for some all chrome 13's std 72 spokes shipped to 40217
> *


x2 but reverse


----------



## imgntnschgo

G&C...sent you a p/m.....


----------



## LOWASME

How $much$ for some ALL GOLD 13's


----------



## eric64impala




----------



## drgndawagn

can u give a price for some all chrome 13's std72 spokes and can i get a price on a set reverse 72 spokes 13's shipped to 40217


----------



## CHROME-N-PAINT

175-75 how much


----------



## CHROME-N-PAINT

> _Originally posted by CHROME-N-PAINT_@Jan 19 2009, 08:25 PM~12753773
> *   175-75 how much
> *


  14


----------



## ferns213




----------



## ferns213




----------



## Models IV Life

ARE YOU USING STAINLESS STEEL SPOKES AND NIPPLES?


----------



## texasgold

> _Originally posted by Models IV Life_@Jan 20 2009, 03:33 AM~12757728
> *ARE YOU USING STAINLESS STEEL SPOKES AND NIPPLES?
> *


x2.


----------



## CAPRICHOSO86

i have some 22' ansanti 3 piece wheels that i need to get fix and rechrome can u 
do these wheels


----------



## acosta512

> _Originally posted by texasgold_@Jan 20 2009, 01:23 PM~12760316
> *x2.
> *


x3


----------



## H&H




----------



## H&H

:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## H&H




----------



## MI 71




----------



## H&H




----------



## H&H




----------



## H&H




----------



## show-bound

what the prices be like! 72s and crossed!


----------



## My98Lincoln

sUP G&C... cAN YOU PM ME A PRICE ON A SET OF 13X7 ALL CHROME REVERSE WITH HEX DOME KNOCKOFF TO 33830, FL... tHANKS


----------



## ABEL760




----------



## ABEL760




----------



## ABEL760

THANKS FOR THE KNOCHOFFS CARLOS...I NEED MORE HOMEY..


----------



## MI 71

what up *****


----------



## RAIDERSEQUAL

how set of all chromes shipped to 95351 i dont need knock offs or adapters, just rims


----------



## DanielDucati

Do you got these with the chip inserts?and how much shipped to Phoenix,Az....Paypal ready... :thumbsup:


----------



## REGALHILOW

[/quote]
How much for a set to 93654 just knock off


----------



## PINK86REGAL

how much for some 72 spoke 13x7's all chrome shipped to miami fl. 33013


----------



## G&CWireWheels

....!!!!!!WARNING NO WINDOW SHOPPERZ !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!.....


----------



## G&CWireWheels

....!!!!!!WARNING NO WINDOW SHOPPERZ !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!.....


----------



## G&CWireWheels

....!!!!!!WARNING NO WINDOW SHOPPERZ !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!.....


----------



## G&CWireWheels

....!!!!!!WARNING NO WINDOW SHOPPERZ !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!.....


----------



## G&CWireWheels

....!!!!!!WARNING NO WINDOW SHOPPERZ !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!.....


----------



## G&CWireWheels

....!!!!!!WARNING NO WINDOW SHOPPERZ !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!.....</span>
<img src=\'http://i40.tinypic.com/2zpifcy.png\' border=\'0\' alt=\'user posted image\' />




<span style=\'color:blue\'>you ask you buy so hurry up an buy >>...../??????????............just kiddin


----------



## G&CWireWheels

....!!!!!!WARNING NO WINDOW SHOPPERZ !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!.....</span>
<img src=\'http://i40.tinypic.com/2zpifcy.png\' border=\'0\' alt=\'user posted image\' />




<span style=\'color:blue\'>you ask you buy so hurry up an buy >>...../??????????............just kiddin


----------



## G&CWireWheels

....!!!!!!just kiddin


----------



## THENEGRO

i am the real ***** all the rest are fakes


----------



## Models IV Life

SO WHATS UP? ARE YOU GUYS USING STAINLESS STEEL SPOKES AND NIPPLES?


----------



## DIRTYWHITEBOY

HOW MUCH FOR 14X6 REVERSE ALL CHROME 72 SPOKE SHIPPED TO 95134


----------



## G&CWireWheels

warning no window shopperz


----------



## G&CWireWheels

!!!!!!!! warning no window shopperz !!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## G&CWireWheels

!!!!!!! you ask you buy so hurry up an buy !!!!!!!!!! just kiddin............


----------



## G&CWireWheels

.................................









!!!!!! WARNING NO WINDOW SHOPPERZ !!!!!!!!!!


----------



## G&CWireWheels

.................................









!!!!!! WARNING NO WINDOW SHOPPERZ !!!!!!!!!!


----------



## G&CWireWheels

.................................









!!!!!! WARNING NO WINDOW SHOPPERZ !!!!!!!!!!


----------



## G&CWireWheels

120 spks


----------



## G&CWireWheels




----------



## G&CWireWheels




----------



## ABEL760

WHATS UP HOMEYS...


----------



## PAT-RICK

> _Originally posted by G&CWireWheels_@Feb 10 2009, 07:21 PM~12968940
> *.................................
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> !!!!!! WARNING NO WINDOW SHOPPERZ !!!!!!!!!!
> *


 :uh:


----------



## G&CWireWheels




----------



## G&CWireWheels




----------



## G&CWireWheels




----------



## G&CWireWheels




----------



## G&CWireWheels




----------



## G&CWireWheels




----------



## MI 71

what up ***** good looking on the knockoffs


----------



## MI 71




----------



## 310~SFCC

uffin:


----------



## T-Lo

do you make that cross lace wheel in a 14 7 reverse and what would be the price for a set ?


----------



## G&CWireWheels




----------



## G&CWireWheels




----------



## G&CWireWheels




----------



## OLDTIME47

so far i have not seen anyones questions answered: stainless spokes and how much.


----------



## G&CWireWheels




----------



## G&CWireWheels




----------



## G&CWireWheels




----------



## G-TIMES 559

> _Originally posted by OLDTIME47_@Mar 12 2009, 08:12 AM~13258725
> *<span style='color:red'>THAT'S REAL HOMIE....NOT A GOOD LAY IT LOW START*


----------



## LOWASME

> _Originally posted by G&CWireWheels_@Feb 10 2009, 10:19 PM~12968925
> *.................................
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> !!!!!! WARNING NO WINDOW SHOPPERZ !!!!!!!!!!
> *



ALL GOLD 13x7 Deep Shipped to 72802 Russellville Arkansas?? You :twak: Nigg



:nono: NO WINDOW SHOPPERZ Here :0


----------



## og58pontiac

> _Originally posted by G&CWireWheels_@Jan 13 2009, 10:03 PM~12697757
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


$$$??? 13x7 for El Camino. :dunno: Very interested!!!!!!!!


----------



## kustombuilder




----------



## kaddyman

> _Originally posted by Models IV Life_@Feb 10 2009, 12:35 AM~12958881
> *SO WHATS UP? ARE YOU GUYS USING STAINLESS STEEL SPOKES AND NIPPLES?
> *


X5 tired of them rusting spokes.....


----------



## G-TIMES 559

I WOULD JUST STOP ASKING QUESTIONS....I DONT THINK ANYONE HAS GOTTEN A RESPONSE :thumbsdown: :thumbsdown:


----------



## servant of christ

> _Originally posted by G&CWireWheels_@Feb 10 2009, 10:21 PM~12968940
> *.................................
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> !!!!!! WARNING NO WINDOW SHOPPERZ !!!!!!!!!!
> *


so what if you windowshop when you go to a store you dont always buy something but you do ask questians about there product,for you been a business you shouldn't put that comment ,if you dont want windowhoppers dont advertises your business ,i was goin to ask about your product but not anymore 

:nono: :nono: :nono: :nosad: :nosad: :nosad:


----------



## eric64impala




----------



## eric64impala

> _Originally posted by MILLENIUM CC_@Jan 8 2009, 10:04 PM~12649441
> *
> 
> :cheesy:  :cheesy:  :cheesy:  :cheesy:
> *


----------



## G-TIMES 559

THESE GUYS ARE A JOKE!!! I SAY JUST STICK WITH DAYTON,ZENITH OR HOMEBOYZ ON HERE


----------



## Models IV Life

> _Originally posted by G&CWireWheels_@Jan 13 2009, 09:03 PM~12697757
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


SHIT I WOULDN'T ROLL THESE FUCKIN WHEELS!!!!!!!!!! LOOK HOW FUCKIN THIN THESE SPOKES ARE!!! PUT THESE ON A FULLY WRAPPED IMPALA OR ANY BIG FULL FRAME CAR AND I BET THESE BITCHES BUCKLE!!..HAHA. THESE DUDES ARE BAD BUSINESS. CAN'T EVEN GET A FUCKIN RESPONSE TO ANY QUESTION. GUESS THEY DON'T WANT ANY BUSINESS!


----------



## 310~SFCC

ACTUALLY HOMEBOY DOES GREAT WORK....IF PEOPLE WEREN'T SO LAZY AS TO CALL THE HOMIE AND TALK TO HIM....HE'S DONE WORK FOR MY CLUB AND HIS. :thumbsup:

YOU GUYS HAVE QUESTIONS CALL HIM HE DOESN'T DO MUCH ON LAYITLOW BUT A POST OR TWO THEN HE LOGS OFF HOMIE STAYS BUSY


----------



## G&CWireWheels




----------



## G&CWireWheels




----------



## G&CWireWheels




----------



## H&H

:thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## H&H

:thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## H&H

:thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :worship: :worship: :worship: :worship: :worship: :worship: :worship:


----------



## 80 olds

What up homie :wave:


----------



## 80 olds

Hey to all the gente that are on here just talking :nono: 
I've been doing business with this vato for as long as my club has been arround and he has very good product but he is verry busy so if you want prices your best bet is to call him G&C Custome Wire WheelsAsk for Negro7635 Ramish Ave. Bell Gardens, Ca. 90201Mon.-Sun. 7a.m.-7p.m.phone: 562-776-6088


----------



## H&H




----------



## H&H




----------



## H&H




----------



## H&H




----------



## G&CWireWheels




----------



## G&CWireWheels




----------



## streetrider




----------



## streetrider




----------



## MI 71




----------



## G-TIMES 559

FINALLY GOT AN ANSWER FOR EVERYONE WHO WANTS SUM 72'S.....

$750 WITH ALL ACCESSORIES


----------



## 4~DA~LUV~OF~MONEY

> _Originally posted by G-TIMES 559_@Mar 16 2009, 09:38 PM~13300972
> *<span style='color:red'>Good price stainless spokes? Did you ask them!  :biggrin:*


----------



## 310~SFCC

THATS ALL IT TAKES HOMIES.....HE'S A BUSY MAN. BUT NOT A BAD BUISNESSMAN


----------



## streetsupraz

> _Originally posted by 4~DA~LUV~OF~MONEY_@Mar 16 2009, 08:47 PM~13301090
> *Good price stainless spokes? Did you ask them!   :biggrin:
> *


X2


----------



## G&CWireWheels




----------



## G&CWireWheels




----------



## G&CWireWheels




----------



## G&CWireWheels

:thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## G-TIMES 559

> _Originally posted by 4~DA~LUV~OF~MONEY_@Mar 16 2009, 08:47 PM~13301090
> *Good price stainless spokes? Did you ask them!   :biggrin:
> *


I WILL ASK & THEN GET BACK ON THE TOPIC WITH THE ANSWER


----------



## G-TIMES 559

GOT AN ANSWER....SPOKES ARE STAINLESS


----------



## G&CWireWheels

WERE HERE 2 HELP U WITH ANY QUESTIONS OR FEEL FREE 2 CALL US 4 MORE INFO 












:thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## NEWSTYLE 66

ON HIS MYSPACE ADD HE HAS SOME WHEELS THAT LOOK LIKE TRU CLASSICS


----------



## G&CWireWheels

WERE HERE 2 HELP U WITH ANY QUESTIONS OR FEEL FREE 2 CALL US 4 MORE INFO 












:thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## G&CWireWheels

WERE HERE 2 HELP U WITH ANY QUESTIONS OR FEEL FREE 2 CALL US 4 MORE INFO 












:thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## G&CWireWheels

WERE HERE 2 HELP U WITH ANY QUESTIONS OR FEEL FREE 2 CALL US 4 MORE INFO 












:thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## G&CWireWheels

WERE HERE 2 HELP U WITH ANY QUESTIONS OR FEEL FREE 2 CALL US 4 MORE INFO 












:thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## beto68

i have a 95 fleetwood need some 14x6 rev all chrome and all hardware with 2 prong spinners how much shipped two austin texas 78748 thank you p.s need all 4 wheels


----------



## G&CWireWheels

:thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## G&CWireWheels

THANX 4 CHECKING US OUT 






























:thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## G&CWireWheels

THANX 4 CHECKING US OUT 






























:thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## G&CWireWheels

THANX 4 CHECKING US OUT 






























:thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## 310~SFCC

> _Originally posted by T-Lo+Mar 6 2009, 12:02 PM~13201985-->
> 
> 
> 
> do you make that cross lace wheel in a 14 7 reverse and what would be the price for a set ?
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-beto68_@Mar 19 2009, 12:25 AM~13323340
> *i have a 95 fleetwood need some 14x6 rev all chrome and all hardware with 2 prong spinners how much shipped two austin texas 78748 thank you p.s  need all 4 wheels
> *


CALL HOMIE'S NUMBER ON HIS AD...HE'S NOT LIKE THE OTHER GUYS WHO GET ON HERE MUCH SO HIT UP HIS NUMBER I'M SURE HE'LL HOOK YOU UP


----------



## monte79

> _Originally posted by G&CWireWheels_@Mar 17 2009, 09:49 PM~13311492
> *WERE HERE 2 HELP U WITH ANY QUESTIONS OR FEEL FREE 2 CALL US 4 MORE INFO
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:
> *


NEED A PRICED ON SOME 15 STANDERS BLACK SPOKES AND RED NIPPLES???


----------



## Looney

was up homies i got a question.....i just bought a set of crown wire wheels bolt on one has a curb check, one has crome peelin, one the knock off is striped, and the other needs to be chromed. how much to fix and chrome all four

please pm me price :biggrin:


----------



## kustombuilder




----------



## kustombuilder




----------



## monte79

> _Originally posted by monte79_@Mar 19 2009, 10:27 PM~13333577
> * NEED A PRICED ON SOME 15 STANDERS BLACK SPOKES AND RED NIPPLES???
> *


?????????????


----------



## 4~DA~LUV~OF~MONEY

> _Originally posted by G-TIMES 559_@Mar 17 2009, 05:13 PM~13308270
> *GOT AN ANSWER....SPOKES ARE STAINLESS
> *


 :0 :cheesy:


----------



## G&CWireWheels

thax 4 checking us out


----------



## G&CWireWheels

thax 4 checking us out


----------



## G&CWireWheels

thax 4 checking us out


----------



## G&CWireWheels

Offering more then 10 years of experience in dealing with custom made rim orders. Specializing in motocycle and car wire wheels. Each set of rim is American made from raw scratch to please each and every customers liking. We also specialize in repairing rims. Have an old set of rims you would like to restore? We can do it all! We also have lead hammers and knock off in stock if your interested.



     ;        ) 







:thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## G&CWireWheels




----------



## G&CWireWheels




----------



## G&CWireWheels




----------



## H&H

:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## H&H

:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## H&H

:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## H&H




----------



## H&H




----------



## G&CWireWheels




----------



## G&CWireWheels




----------



## G&CWireWheels




----------



## dken

any1 hop on these wheels? like the 72s? if these are sturdy enough to stand up to a bumper checkin fully wrapped full size hopper i dont understand why they arent more popular? ppl have been begging for a 72 spoke with more of a chinas price for years!! ttt for some pics or vids of these wheels in action.


----------



## Looney

right side adapter for china rim need asap for 99 chevy astro van 5 on 5 bolt pattern pm info


----------



## dken

any1??


----------



## G&CWireWheels




----------



## G&CWireWheels




----------



## 1962lolo

> _Originally posted by G&CWireWheels_@Mar 23 2009, 07:44 PM~13368688
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## MI 71

Good people and good rims


----------



## DanielDucati

Yea,but for the price of a new set of 72 spoke china's,You can get a real clean used set of Real Daytons with Acc's and good tires,plus from what the rumor is that thoes 72 spoke china shoes cant take the abuse, I was gonna order some till I heard that,but then again it could just be a rumor.......... :scrutinize:



> _Originally posted by dken_@Mar 21 2009, 10:16 AM~13345503
> *any1 hop on these wheels? like the 72s? if these are sturdy enough to stand up to a bumper checkin fully wrapped full size hopper i dont understand why they arent more popular? ppl have been begging for a 72 spoke with more of a chinas price for years!! ttt for some pics or vids of these wheels in action.
> *


----------



## Glassed Out

THEY LOOK LIKE NICE RIMS WHAT DO THEY RUN?


----------



## G&CWireWheels




----------



## G&CWireWheels




----------



## G&CWireWheels




----------



## G&CWireWheels




----------



## G&CWireWheels




----------



## G&CWireWheels




----------



## miggy254

> _Originally posted by G&CWireWheels_@Jan 14 2009, 11:35 AM~12701037
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


how much 4 a set of the chrome bullet k/o's to go on a set of 14s shipped to Texas 76520... hit me up homie


----------



## G&CWireWheels

:thumbsup:


----------



## G&CWireWheels

:thumbsup


----------



## G&CWireWheels

:thumbsup


----------



## G&CWireWheels




----------



## G&CWireWheels




----------



## G&CWireWheels




----------



## PINK86REGAL

price for 13's chrome(with evrything) shipped to 33013?


----------



## G&CWireWheels




----------



## G&CWireWheels




----------



## G&CWireWheels




----------



## 1962lolo

[/IMG]

*****,
Wheels look awesome can't wait to put them on :thumbsup:


----------



## 1962lolo

[/IMG]

Thanks for the wheels G&C. Those who are looking for wire wheels, GIVE THESE GUYS A CALL. You will have to go and pick up the wheels from them :uh: , it's well worth it you wont be disappointed, they have excellent customer service. :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## ricks-94 caddy




----------



## LUXMONSTA801

:420:


----------



## porky79

> _Originally posted by G&CWireWheels_@Mar 21 2009, 07:09 AM~13344451
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


HOW MUCH


----------



## G&CWireWheels

:thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## G&CWireWheels




----------



## G&CWireWheels




----------



## G&CWireWheels

http://www.myspace.com/gnccustomwirewheels


----------



## G&CWireWheels




----------



## 408SHARK

See you guys on sunday :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## G&CWireWheels




----------



## G&CWireWheels




----------



## G&CWireWheels




----------



## G&CWireWheels




----------



## ferns213




----------



## G&CWireWheels




----------



## G&CWireWheels




----------



## G&CWireWheels




----------



## G&CWireWheels




----------



## G&CWireWheels




----------



## ferns213

> _Originally posted by G&CWireWheels_@Apr 24 2009, 09:57 AM~13676669
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


----------



## servant of christ

> _Originally posted by G&CWireWheels_@Apr 24 2009, 08:57 AM~13676669
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


DO YOU SEND THE HUB TO GET RECHROME,BECUASE IT LOOKS LIKE THERES SOME RUST ON THE LUG HOLES.JUST ASKING NOT TRYING TO GIVE YOUR BUSSNES A BAD RAP


----------



## robs68

> _Originally posted by servent of christ_@Apr 24 2009, 02:21 PM~13679913
> *DO YOU SEND THE HUB TO GET RECHROME,BECUASE IT LOOKS LIKE THERES SOME RUST ON THE LUG HOLES.JUST ASKING NOT TRYING TO GIVE YOUR BUSSNES A BAD RAP
> *


x45


----------



## El_Sick_Deuce

DO YOU HAPPEN TO CARRY OR MAKE ANY 13 X 5.5 ? I NEED A PAIR FOR THE REAR OF MY 94 FLEETWOOD?


----------



## G&CWireWheels




----------



## G&CWireWheels




----------



## G&CWireWheels




----------



## G&CWireWheels

'


----------



## G&CWireWheels




----------



## MR LUXURIOUS

IM NEXT :biggrin:


----------



## 310~SFCC

> _Originally posted by servent of christ_@Apr 24 2009, 01:21 PM~13679913
> *DO YOU SEND THE HUB TO GET RECHROME,BECUASE IT LOOKS LIKE THERES SOME RUST ON THE LUG HOLES.JUST ASKING NOT TRYING TO GIVE YOUR BUSSNES A BAD RAP
> *



CALL HIM IF YOU HAVE A QUESTION HOMIE DOESN'T SPEND TOO MUCH TIME ON HERE


----------



## 408SHARK

> _Originally posted by MR LUXURIOUS_@Apr 26 2009, 02:56 PM~13694303
> *IM NEXT :biggrin:
> *


TU SABES!!


----------



## 408SHARK

Picked up 2 sets today,and will be back in two weeks for 2 more sets good prices,and real about the business.....be back soon!


----------



## 310~SFCC

> _Originally posted by 408SHARK_@Apr 26 2009, 10:27 PM~13699427
> *Picked up 2 sets today,and will be back in two weeks for 2 more sets good prices,and real about the business.....be back soon!
> *


----------



## G&CWireWheels

Offering more then 10 years of experience in dealing with custom made rim orders. Specializing in motocycle and car wire wheels. Each set of rim is American made from raw scratch to please each and every customers liking. We also specialize in repairing rims. Have an old set of rims you would like to restore? We can do it all! We also have lead hammers and knock off in stock if your interested.

FOR NOW WE ARE ONLY DEALING WITH IN THE LOS ANGELES AREA!!

FOR BEST ESTIMATES GIVE US A CALL OR YOUR MORE THEN WELCOME TO COME BY THE SHOP!!!!


----------



## patron13

:thumbsup: 
great looking work


----------



## G&CWireWheels




----------



## G&CWireWheels

Offering more then 10 years of experience in dealing with custom made rim orders. Specializing in motocycle and car wire wheels. Each set of rim is American made from raw scratch to please each and every customers liking. We also specialize in repairing rims. Have an old set of rims you would like to restore? We can do it all! We also have lead hammers and knock off in stock if your interested.

FOR NOW WE ARE ONLY DEALING WITH IN THE LOS ANGELES AREA!!

FOR BEST ESTIMATES GIVE US A CALL OR YOUR MORE THEN WELCOME TO COME BY THE SHOP!!!!


----------



## abel

:0


----------



## G&CWireWheels

:thumbsup:


----------



## patron13

:thumbsup:


----------



## G&CWireWheels




----------



## G&CWireWheels




----------



## BOYLEHEIGHTS

> _Originally posted by G&CWireWheels_@Apr 24 2009, 09:57 AM~13676669
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 :0


----------



## G&CWireWheels

WELCOME TO G&C CUSTOM WIRE WHEELS


----------



## patron13

uffin: ***** good looking out you came thru again my rims came out tight you matched my paint dead on thanx homie


----------



## G&CWireWheels




----------



## G&CWireWheels




----------



## dunk420

how much for sum center golds??? do yall got deez and zeez?let me no! im fixn to buy!


----------



## patron13

:thumbsup:


----------



## patron13

:wave:


----------



## patron13

:biggrin:


----------



## TCaddy

TTT


----------



## MI 71

what up ***** Silents rims came out nice


----------



## G&CWireWheels




----------



## G&CWireWheels




----------



## patron13

:thumbsup:


----------



## G&CWireWheels




----------



## MR LUXURIOUS

:0


----------



## MR LUXURIOUS

:biggrin:


----------



## patron13




----------



## patron13

:biggrin:


----------



## G&CWireWheels




----------



## G&CWireWheels

Offering more then 10 years of experience in dealing with custom made rim orders. Specializing in motocycle and car wire wheels. Each set of rim is American made from raw scratch to please each and every customers liking. We also specialize in repairing rims. Have an old set of rims you would like to restore? We can do it all! We also have lead hammers and knock off in stock if your interested.

FOR NOW WE ARE ONLY DEALING WITH IN THE LOS ANGELES AREA!!

FOR BEST ESTIMATES GIVE US A CALL OR YOUR MORE THEN WELCOME TO COME BY THE SHOP!!!!


----------



## G&CWireWheels




----------



## eric64impala

wat up ***** :thumbsup:


----------



## G&CWireWheels




----------



## G&CWireWheels




----------



## G&CWireWheels




----------



## eric64impala

:biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## MR LUXURIOUS

> _Originally posted by G&CWireWheels_@May 8 2009, 12:25 AM~13823783
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## MR LUXURIOUS

it was nice meeting you guys today. great service and wheels too :biggrin: 
hope you had a safe trip home brothers


----------



## MR LUXURIOUS

ttt for great service and wheels :biggrin:


----------



## MR LUXURIOUS

ttt


----------



## eric64impala




----------



## patron13

:biggrin: watts crackin *****


----------



## eric64impala

:biggrin: :biggrin:







:biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## eric64impala




----------



## eric64impala




----------



## TRAVIESO87

price on some 13' 72 spoke gold spoke and nipple crome dish and hub shippes to 70072


----------



## G&CWireWheels




----------



## G&CWireWheels




----------



## G&CWireWheels




----------



## G&CWireWheels




----------



## G&CWireWheels

link to the shop. 
http://www.mapquest.com/mq/8-NUCeOKOwpBpA
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=sKvotuGLef8...player_embedded


----------



## G&CWireWheels

call us 562)776-6088</span>


----------



## G&CWireWheels

link to the shop. 
http://www.mapquest.com/mq/8-NUCeOKOwpBpA
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=sKvotuGLef8...player_embedded


----------



## "ACE"

> _Originally posted by G&CWireWheels_@Apr 25 2009, 02:45 AM~13683899
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


HOW MUCH FOR THE CENTERGOLDS


----------



## eric64impala

:biggrin: :biggrin:







:biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## G&CWireWheels




----------



## patron13

:biggrin:


----------



## patron13




----------



## eric64impala

> _Originally posted by eric64impala_@May 11 2009, 08:05 PM~13858221
> *:biggrin:  :biggrin:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


----------



## eric64impala

:biggrin:


----------



## DanielDucati

Just ordered some chrome 72 spoke barrels for my daytons,Good fucking prices.......... :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: The owner is cool as ice water too.... :thumbsup:


----------



## MI 71

TTT


----------



## G&CWireWheels




----------



## G&CWireWheels




----------



## G&CWireWheels




----------



## OGUNLIMITED

> _Originally posted by G&CWireWheels_@May 5 2009, 09:36 AM~13790612
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


This is a set of powder coated wheels that Nero at G & C did for a customer of mine. The time frame and price were great. Nice to work with.


----------



## eric64impala




----------



## eric64impala

:biggrin:


----------



## eric64impala




----------



## G&CWireWheels




----------



## G&CWireWheels




----------



## G&CWireWheels




----------



## eric64impala




----------



## eric64impala




----------



## eric64impala

TTT


----------



## 83kaddy

> _Originally posted by G&CWireWheels_@Jan 14 2009, 11:00 AM~12701224
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> THIS IZ HOW WE MAKE OR WHEELS
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=FoMeeBOg8QA
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=sKvotuGLef8
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=0OXMcf10mUg
> :worship:  :worship:  :worship:  :worship:  :worship:  :worship:  :worship:  :worship:  :worship:  :worship:  :worship:  :worship:  :worship:  :worship:  :worship:
> *


Can you sell me any plain chrome dishes like this trying to restore some star wires or would you be able to do it for me if I ship wheels over there,thanks


----------



## G&CWireWheels




----------



## G&CWireWheels




----------



## G&CWireWheels




----------



## patron13

:biggrin:


----------



## patron13




----------



## patron13

watts up *****


----------



## G&CWireWheels




----------



## G&CWireWheels




----------



## NEWSTYLE 66

> _Originally posted by G&CWireWheels_@Apr 23 2009, 08:10 PM~13672215
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


nice


----------



## G&CWireWheels




----------



## G&CWireWheels




----------



## G&CWireWheels




----------



## G&CWireWheels




----------



## G&CWireWheels




----------



## G&CWireWheels

thanks for the support homies
:thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## G&CWireWheels

thanks for the support homies
:thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## G&CWireWheels

thanks for the support homies
:thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## G&CWireWheels




----------



## eric64impala

> _Originally posted by G&CWireWheels_@May 18 2009, 09:21 PM~13929135
> *thanks for the support homies
> :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:
> *


----------



## eric64impala




----------



## 310~SFCC

TTT


----------



## 310~SFCC

TTT


----------



## 310~SFCC

TTT


----------



## G&CWireWheels




----------



## G&CWireWheels




----------



## G&CWireWheels




----------



## 954LIMELIGHT66

> _Originally posted by G&CWireWheels_@May 5 2009, 12:10 AM~13787654
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 THANKS FOR THE RIMS HOMIE THEY LOOK GOOD :biggrin: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## H&H

THERE THE BEST IN THE BUSS... :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## H&H

THERE THE BEST IN THE BUSS...
:thumbsup:


----------



## H&H

THERE THE BEST IN THE BUSS...


----------



## H&H




----------



## G&CWireWheels




----------



## G&CWireWheels

here at g&c custom wire wheels were not ur compation were ur suppliar feel free 2 call us 4 more info !!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## G&CWireWheels

here at g&c custom wire wheels were not ur compation were ur suppliar feel free 2 call us 4 more info !!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## G&CWireWheels

here at g&c custom wire wheels were not ur compation were ur suppliar feel free 2 call us 4 more info !!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## H&H

TTT


----------



## H&H




----------



## G&CWireWheels




----------



## G&CWireWheels




----------



## G&CWireWheels




----------



## INKSTINCT003

HOW MUCH FOR THESE


----------



## patron13

what up ***** :biggrin:


----------



## patron13




----------



## G&CWireWheels




----------



## G&CWireWheels




----------



## Badass94Cad

> _Originally posted by G&CWireWheels_@Jan 14 2009, 12:31 PM~12701514
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


You misspelled *custom* on your card and in your signature. :0


----------



## Badass94Cad

So what's the deal then...You guys don't ship? Pick up only?


----------



## 310~SFCC

> _Originally posted by Badass94Cad_@May 21 2009, 09:18 AM~13957728
> *So what's the deal then...You guys don't ship?  Pick up only?
> *



BEST WAY TO GET AT HIM IS BY CALLING THE SHOP BRO


----------



## G&CWireWheels




----------



## G&CWireWheels

4 more info


----------



## G&CWireWheels

4 more info


----------



## H&H

:thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## H&H

:thumbsup:


----------



## H&H




----------



## G&CWireWheels




----------



## G&CWireWheels

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=sKvotuGLef8
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=NQBeWLmhLps
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=FoMeeBOg8QA
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=sKvotuGLef8
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=0OXMcf10mUg


----------



## G&CWireWheels




----------



## H&H

:worship: :worship: :worship: :worship: :worship: :worship: :worship: :worship: :worship: :worship: :worship: :worship: :worship: :worship: :worship: :worship:


----------



## G&CWireWheels




----------



## G&CWireWheels




----------



## G&CWireWheels




----------



## G&CWireWheels




----------



## G&CWireWheels




----------



## H&H




----------



## H&H




----------



## H&H

:biggrin:


----------



## eric64impala




----------



## eric64impala

:biggrin:


----------



## eric64impala

:cheesy:


----------



## G&CWireWheels




----------



## G&CWireWheels




----------



## G&CWireWheels




----------



## EL BUCHE




----------



## EL BUCHE




----------



## EL BUCHE




----------



## G&CWireWheels




----------



## G&CWireWheels




----------



## H&H

:thumbsup:


----------



## H&H




----------



## ABEL760

WHATS UP HOMEYS...


----------



## H&H




----------



## H&H




----------



## MILLENIUM CC




----------



## MILLENIUM CC

TTT


----------



## patron13




----------



## patron13

:biggrin:


----------



## H&H




----------



## H&H




----------



## G&CWireWheels




----------



## Guest

How much 13x7 all gold and need 6 rims??


----------



## MI 71




----------



## MI 71




----------



## G&CWireWheels




----------



## G&CWireWheels




----------



## G&CWireWheels




----------



## H&H




----------



## H&H




----------



## H&H




----------



## G&CWireWheels

WHOLESALE SPECIAL $280 ONLY
3 SETS AN UP LIMTED TIME ONLY SO DONT MISS OUT


----------



## G&CWireWheels

WHOLESALE SPECIAL $280 ONLY
3 SETS AN UP LIMTED TIME ONLY SO DONT MISS OUT


----------



## G&CWireWheels

WHOLESALE SPECIAL $280 ONLY 13'
3 SETS AN UP LIMTED TIME ONLY SO DONT MISS OUT


----------



## G&CWireWheels

spk powercoted $390


----------



## G&CWireWheels

spk powercoted $390


----------



## G&CWireWheels

salas engraving 626-840-58-71


----------



## G&CWireWheels

salas engraving 626-840-58-71


----------



## KSANCHEZ2278

HOW MUCH FOR THESE SHIPPED TO 93309..ACC INCLUDED???


----------



## G&CWireWheels




----------



## G&CWireWheels




----------



## H&H




----------



## beemc

> _Originally posted by G&CWireWheels_@May 28 2009, 12:44 AM~14022391
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> WHOLESALE SPECIAL $280 ONLY
> 3 SETS AN UP LIMTED TIME ONLY SO DONT MISS OUT
> *


i need a set of 14/7 with acc's shipped to 70546 whats the price ?


----------



## fleetwood_talisman

1 set of 2 wing knock off spinner chrome shipped anchorage, ak 99503?

also do you have 1 universal adapter the white left sided one? i seemed to have lost 1


----------



## 83kaddy

Answer your phone :biggrin:


----------



## SALAS' ENGRAVING




----------



## SALAS' ENGRAVING

:thumbsup:


----------



## G&CWireWheels

cell 562)443-1253


----------



## H&H




----------



## SALAS' ENGRAVING




----------



## drivebye

> _Originally posted by G&CWireWheels_@Jan 14 2009, 09:45 AM~12701104
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> *



how much all gold fwd 22inch shipped to 85713 and or pick up price


----------



## drivebye

> _Originally posted by G&CWireWheels_@Jan 14 2009, 09:45 AM~12701104
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> *



how much all gold fwd 22inch shipped to 85713 and or pick up price

pm me


----------



## SALAS' ENGRAVING




----------



## SALAS' ENGRAVING




----------



## DanielDucati

> _Originally posted by G&CWireWheels_@May 29 2009, 08:30 PM~14041980
> *cell 562)443-1253
> *


TTT for a good company........... :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## MI 71

whats up homies


----------



## G&CWireWheels




----------



## G&CWireWheels

:biggrin:


----------



## G&CWireWheels




----------



## SALAS' ENGRAVING

g&c wire wheels :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## H&H

:thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## H&H




----------



## H&H




----------



## G&CWireWheels




----------



## eric64impala

> _Originally posted by SALAS' ENGRAVING_@May 31 2009, 10:06 AM~14053021
> *
> g&c wire wheels :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:
> *


----------



## eric64impala

:biggrin:







:biggrin:


----------



## eric64impala

> _Originally posted by H&H+May 29 2009, 07:27 AM~14035494-->
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Originally posted by G&[email protected] 31 2009, 01:17 AM~14051470
> *:biggrin:
> *
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-H&H_@May 31 2009, 10:37 AM~14053210
> *:thumbsup:  :thumbsup:
> *


----------



## edelmiro13

> _Originally posted by G&CWireWheels_@Jan 14 2009, 01:29 AM~12698177
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 72 SPKS A/C
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *



PRICE IF YOU HAVE ANY IN ALL CHROME AND GOLD BACKS?


----------



## G&CWireWheels




----------



## SALAS' ENGRAVING

> _Originally posted by eric64impala_@Jun 2 2009, 09:34 PM~14078202
> *:biggrin:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> :biggrin:
> *


----------



## SALAS' ENGRAVING




----------



## SALAS' ENGRAVING

:thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## SALAS' ENGRAVING




----------



## H&H




----------



## H&H




----------



## H&H

:thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## SALAS' ENGRAVING

:thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## H&H




----------



## G&CWireWheels




----------



## G&CWireWheels

CALL ME 562)776-6088


----------



## G&CWireWheels

link to the shop. 
http://www.mapquest.com/mq/8-NUCeOKOwpBpA


----------



## G&CWireWheels

link to the shop. 
http://www.mapquest.com/mq/8-NUCeOKOwpBpA


----------



## G&CWireWheels

link to the shop. 
http://www.mapquest.com/mq/8-NUCeOKOwpBpA


----------



## G&CWireWheels




----------



## H&H

TTT


----------



## H&H

TTT


----------



## H&H

TTT


----------



## H&H




----------



## H&H




----------



## H&H




----------



## G&CWireWheels




----------



## G&CWireWheels




----------



## G&CWireWheels




----------



## G&CWireWheels




----------



## G&CWireWheels




----------



## G&CWireWheels




----------



## G&CWireWheels




----------



## G&CWireWheels




----------



## G&CWireWheels




----------



## G&CWireWheels




----------



## G&CWireWheels




----------



## G&CWireWheels




----------



## G&CWireWheels




----------



## G&CWireWheels




----------



## G&CWireWheels




----------



## G&CWireWheels




----------



## SALAS' ENGRAVING

:thumbsup:


----------



## SALAS' ENGRAVING




----------



## SALAS' ENGRAVING

:h5: :h5:


----------



## H&H

ttt


----------



## H&H

ttt


----------



## SALAS' ENGRAVING




----------



## ferns213




----------



## patron13

hey ***** watts crackin homie


----------



## patron13

ttt  :biggrin:


----------



## patron13

:biggrin:


----------



## G&CWireWheels




----------



## G&CWireWheels




----------



## G&CWireWheels




----------



## SALAS' ENGRAVING




----------



## SALAS' ENGRAVING

TTT


----------



## H&H

TTT :thumbsup:


----------



## H&H




----------



## H&H




----------



## H&H

:worship:


----------



## SALAS' ENGRAVING

:thumbsup:


----------



## SALAS' ENGRAVING




----------



## SALAS' ENGRAVING




----------



## MI 71

what up g&c keep up the good work


----------



## MI 71

> _Originally posted by H&H_@Jun 9 2009, 07:32 AM~14136799
> *:worship:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## SALAS' ENGRAVING




----------



## SALAS' ENGRAVING




----------



## SALAS' ENGRAVING




----------



## G&CWireWheels




----------



## G&CWireWheels




----------



## G&CWireWheels




----------



## G&CWireWheels




----------



## H&H




----------



## SALAS' ENGRAVING




----------



## SALAS' ENGRAVING




----------



## ferns213




----------



## My63impala

how much for rim coated white and chrome spokes 13s


----------



## shawnlowlow432

how much for some 13/7 ship to odesaa tx 79761


----------



## eric64impala

:biggrin:


----------



## eric64impala

:0


----------



## eric64impala

> _Originally posted by G&CWireWheels_@Jun 9 2009, 09:58 PM~14146723
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 :0 :0 :0 :0 :0


----------



## 84REGAL87

ARE THE CHIPS ON THE 2-BAR ON THE LEFT
3RD DOWN METAL COINS OR STICKERS?
WHAT IT SAY ON IT?
THEY ALMOST LOOK LIKE O.G.'s EXCEPT EAGLE AT DIFFERENT ANGLE.
YES I'M A SERIOUS BUYER.


----------



## SALAS' ENGRAVING




----------



## Vayzfinest

wut up G&C.. this Charlie from VA.


----------



## SALAS' ENGRAVING




----------



## eric64impala




----------



## eric64impala




----------



## SALAS' ENGRAVING




----------



## G&CWireWheels




----------



## G&CWireWheels




----------



## G&CWireWheels




----------



## DIMECASH

Ordered wheel yesterday. Carlos and everyone from G&C good looking out, can't wait to hit the streets again


----------



## My63impala

ya thats what i want just white not blue


----------



## G&CWireWheels




----------



## G&CWireWheels




----------



## G&CWireWheels




----------



## Glassed Out

HOW MUCH FOR A SET OF ALL USA GOLD 13X7 WITH CANDY BRANDY WINE SPOKES SHIPPED TO 87108 WITH NO TOOLS KNOCK OFFS OR ADAPTERS?


----------



## MI 71




----------



## MI 71




----------



## Vayzfinest

hey fellas whats the warranty on your rims?


----------



## danp68

how much for 14x6 with tires(if you can get white wall 175/70) to pittsburgh pa 15202? :cheesy:


----------



## eric64impala




----------



## G&CWireWheels

CHECK OUT HOW G&C MACKES THERE OWN LINE OF WHEELZ
IF U HAVE ANY CUSTOM RIM ORDER FEEL FREE 2 CALL US 4 UR IDEAS


----------



## G&CWireWheels

CHECK OUT HOW G&C MACKES THERE OWN LINE OF WHEELZ
IF U HAVE ANY CUSTOM RIM ORDER FEEL FREE 2 CALL US 4 UR IDEAS


----------



## G&CWireWheels

US ICON WIRE WHEELS........













CHECK OUT HOW G&C MACKES THERE OWN LINE OF WHEELZ
IF U HAVE ANY CUSTOM RIM ORDER FEEL FREE 2 CALL US 4 UR IDEAS


----------



## G&CWireWheels

CHECK OUT HOW G&C MACKES THERE OWN LINE OF WHEELZ
IF U HAVE ANY CUSTOM RIM ORDER FEEL FREE 2 CALL US 4 UR IDEAS


----------



## G&CWireWheels

CHECK OUT HOW G&C MACKES THERE OWN LINE OF WHEELZ
IF U HAVE ANY CUSTOM RIM ORDER FEEL FREE 2 CALL US 4 UR IDEAS


----------



## G&CWireWheels

CHECK OUT HOW G&C MACKES THERE OWN LINE OF WHEELZ
IF U HAVE ANY CUSTOM RIM ORDER FEEL FREE 2 CALL US 4 UR IDEAS


----------



## SALAS' ENGRAVING




----------



## 80 olds

What up homie (*****) just stopped by to say Q-vo. And to say that you did some sick ass work on the homies rims they look clean on his ride. That's why I stay doing business with you homie. That's why I tell all the homies to check you out on layitlow we have been doing business since the club started in 2000 and plan to continue doing business with for many more years. See you soon.


----------



## patron13

been dealing with ***** for ten years now and never had a problem with him always keeps his word over all cool guy his work is very good and he stands behind his work


----------



## patron13

TTT homie :biggrin:


----------



## patron13

what up ***** WATTS crackin great work on the rims they came out tight good looking out :biggrin:


----------



## G&CWireWheels




----------



## G&CWireWheels




----------



## G&CWireWheels




----------



## G&CWireWheels




----------



## G&CWireWheels




----------



## G&CWireWheels




----------



## G&CWireWheels




----------



## G&CWireWheels




----------



## G&CWireWheels

.


----------



## H&H

> _Originally posted by patron13_@Jun 13 2009, 12:18 PM~14179995
> *TTT homie  :biggrin:
> *


----------



## H&H

> _Originally posted by 80 olds_@Jun 13 2009, 11:55 AM~14179843
> *What up homie (*****) just stopped by to say Q-vo. And to say that you did some sick ass work on the homies rims they look clean on his ride. That's why I stay doing business with you homie. That's why I tell all the homies to check you out on layitlow we have been doing business since the club started in 2000 and plan to continue doing business with for many more years. See you soon.
> *


----------



## danp68

> _Originally posted by danp68_@Jun 12 2009, 03:19 PM~14172201
> *how much for 14x6 with tires(if you can get white wall 175/70) to pittsburgh pa 15202?  :cheesy:
> *


i guess you only sell 14x7 and no 14" w/w?? :dunno:


----------



## G&CWireWheels

> _Originally posted by danp68_@Jun 14 2009, 05:55 PM~14188469
> *i guess you only sell 14x7 and no 14" w/w?? :dunno:
> *


$300 a sat


----------



## G&CWireWheels




----------



## G&CWireWheels




----------



## SALAS' ENGRAVING




----------



## SALAS' ENGRAVING




----------



## prewar_gm_access

> _Originally posted by G&CWireWheels_@Jun 9 2009, 10:58 PM~14146723
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


How much to redo a set of 4??? 14X7 reverse??? Thanks for a response back


----------



## H&H




----------



## H&H




----------



## H&H

:biggrin:


----------



## G&CWireWheels

CALL ME 4 MORE INFO ...................................THANX :thumbsup:


----------



## G&CWireWheels

CALL ME 4 MORE INFO ...................................THANX


----------



## MI 71




----------



## eric64impala

> _Originally posted by patron13_@Jun 13 2009, 11:17 AM~14179987
> *been dealing with ***** for ten years now and never had a  problem with him always keeps his word over all cool guy his work is very good and he stands behind his work
> *


Quoted for truth the homie ***** does realy good work ben dealing with him for many years and he always stands behind his work


----------



## eric64impala




----------



## eric64impala




----------



## G&CWireWheels




----------



## G&CWireWheels




----------



## G&CWireWheels




----------



## G&CWireWheels




----------



## G&CWireWheels




----------



## G&CWireWheels




----------



## H&H




----------



## H&H




----------



## SALAS' ENGRAVING




----------



## SALAS' ENGRAVING




----------



## SALAS' ENGRAVING




----------



## G&CWireWheels




----------



## G&CWireWheels




----------



## ferns213




----------



## G&CWireWheels




----------



## G&CWireWheels




----------



## G&CWireWheels




----------



## SALAS' ENGRAVING




----------



## H&H




----------



## H&H




----------



## H&H




----------



## ferns213

> _Originally posted by G&CWireWheels_@Jun 15 2009, 11:39 PM~14202959
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


MAN I SEEN THESE RIMS IN PERSON YESTERDAY AND MAAAAAAAAAAAAAAN THE GOLD ON THESE MOFOZ IS FUCKING CLEAN!!!!!!!!


----------



## H&H

> _Originally posted by G&CWireWheels_@Jun 15 2009, 10:39 PM~14202959
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


X2 TTT


----------



## SALAS' ENGRAVING




----------



## SALAS' ENGRAVING




----------



## SALAS' ENGRAVING




----------



## SALAS' ENGRAVING




----------



## SALAS' ENGRAVING




----------



## Vayzfinest

> _Originally posted by G&CWireWheels_@Jun 15 2009, 11:29 PM~14202843
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


----------



## SowlowsC.C.

> _Originally posted by SALAS' ENGRAVING_@Jun 3 2009, 07:17 AM~14081408
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *



NICE WORK!!!!


----------



## Hannibal Lector

nice colors


----------



## H&H




----------



## H&H




----------



## H&H




----------



## SALAS' ENGRAVING

NAME THIZ ADD WHEN U CALL ME AN GET $20 OFF


----------



## cadilinc

> _Originally posted by SALAS' ENGRAVING_@Jun 18 2009, 10:02 PM~14235186
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> NAME THIZ ADD WHEN U CALL ME AN GET $20 OFF
> *


Nice work


----------



## SALAS' ENGRAVING




----------



## SALAS' ENGRAVING

TTT


----------



## SALAS' ENGRAVING




----------



## SALAS' ENGRAVING




----------



## G&CWireWheels




----------



## G&CWireWheels




----------



## G&CWireWheels




----------



## G&CWireWheels




----------



## G&CWireWheels




----------



## G&CWireWheels




----------



## DIMECASH

check your pm Carlos, thx regarding rasberry wheel shipped


----------



## G&CWireWheels

> _Originally posted by G&CWireWheels_@Jun 19 2009, 08:15 AM~14237893
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


----------



## G&CWireWheels




----------



## G&CWireWheels




----------



## For Sale

Is the reverse the same as Real Daytons or Chinas? Thanks


----------



## BigNasty85Regal

how much for a set of 4 chrome zenith style spinners with hammer shipped to 55806 Duluth mn?


----------



## DIMECASH

that's the wheel I need just in a 14x7


----------



## SALAS' ENGRAVING




----------



## DIMECASH

wheel is enroute dropped off a greyhound this morning, thx


----------



## H&H




----------



## H&H




----------



## H&H




----------



## SALAS' ENGRAVING




----------



## SALAS' ENGRAVING




----------



## BigNasty85Regal

> _Originally posted by BigNasty85Regal_@Jun 20 2009, 12:53 PM~14248012
> *how much for a set of 4 chrome zenith style spinners with hammer shipped to 55806 Duluth mn?
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## G&CWireWheels




----------



## G&CWireWheels




----------



## G&CWireWheels




----------



## G&CWireWheels

CHECK OUT HOW G&C MACKES THERE OWN LINE OF WHEELZ
IF U HAVE ANY CUSTOM RIM ORDER FEEL FREE 2 CALL US 4 UR IDEAS


----------



## G&CWireWheels

CHECK OUT HOW G&C MACKES THERE OWN LINE OF WHEELZ
IF U HAVE ANY CUSTOM RIM ORDER FEEL FREE 2 CALL US 4 UR IDEAS


----------



## G&CWireWheels

CHECK OUT HOW G&C MACKES THERE OWN LINE OF WHEELZ
IF U HAVE ANY CUSTOM RIM ORDER FEEL FREE 2 CALL US 4 UR IDEAS


----------



## G&CWireWheels

G&C WIRE WHEELS IS THE ONE CONPAY THAT MANUFACTURE WIRE WHEELS !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## G&CWireWheels

G&C WIRE WHEELS IS THE ONE CONPAY THAT MANUFACTURE WIRE WHEELS !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## G&CWireWheels

G&C WIRE WHEELS IS THE ONE CONPAY THAT MANUFACTURE WIRE WHEELS !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## SALAS' ENGRAVING

:thumbsup:


----------



## SALAS' ENGRAVING




----------



## H&H

:biggrin:


----------



## H&H

:biggrin:


----------



## H&H




----------



## AUSSIE7

hi do you post internationally?


----------



## G&CWireWheels

G&C WIRE WHEELS IS THE ONE CONPAY THAT MANUFACTURE WIRE WHEELS !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!








[/quote]


----------



## G&CWireWheels

G&C WIRE WHEELS IS THE ONE CONPAY THAT MANUFACTURE WIRE WHEELS !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!








[/quote]


----------



## G&CWireWheels

G&C WIRE WHEELS IS THE ONE CONPAY THAT MANUFACTURE WIRE WHEELS !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!








[/quote]


----------



## G&CWireWheels




----------



## G&CWireWheels




----------



## SALAS' ENGRAVING

TTT


----------



## H&H




----------



## H&H

TTT


----------



## H&H

> _Originally posted by G&CWireWheels_@Oct 1 2008, 10:17 PM~11756586
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Offering more then 10 years of experience in dealing with custom made rim orders. Specializing in motocycle and car wire wheels. Each set of rim is American made from raw scratch to please each and every customers liking. We also specialize in repairing rims. Have an old set of rims you would like to restore? We can do it all! We also have lead hammers and knock off in stock if your interested.
> 
> FOR NOW WE ARE ONLY DEALING WITH IN THE LOS ANGELES AREA!!
> 
> FOR BEST ESTIMATES GIVE US A CALL OR YOUR MORE THEN WELCOME TO COME BY THE SHOP!!!!
> 
> *


ttt


----------



## G&CWireWheels




----------



## G&CWireWheels




----------



## G&CWireWheels




----------



## patron13

lookin good :biggrin:


----------



## SALAS' ENGRAVING

:0


----------



## SALAS' ENGRAVING




----------



## SALAS' ENGRAVING




----------



## moreno54

i need a 15x5 100 spoke candy red spokes can u make it let me no. thanks. price


----------



## eric64impala




----------



## eric64impala




----------



## eric64impala

:biggrin:


----------



## G&CWireWheels




----------



## G&CWireWheels

:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## G&CWireWheels




----------



## StatikImage

How much for some 13/7 ,white 72 spoke


----------



## G&CWireWheels




----------



## G&CWireWheels




----------



## G&CWireWheels




----------



## SALAS' ENGRAVING




----------



## SALAS' ENGRAVING

ttt


----------



## MI 71

what up G&C


----------



## uniques66

*I called up and asked for a qoute on 5 rims, 13X7 reverse 72 spokes all chrome. Price with hardware for all 5 wheels came out at $1000.00 He is cool with half down, and the other half on compleation of wheels. That sound COOL WITH ME. :thumbsup:

Give the man a call, he has no problem talking with you about any and all question you may have on his brand of wheels. I will take personal service over playing computer tag ANY DAY!!  *


----------



## slam-low63




----------



## SALAS' ENGRAVING

ttt


----------



## SALAS' ENGRAVING

ttt


----------



## viejitos miami

> _Originally posted by G&CWireWheels_@Jun 25 2009, 10:35 AM~14294088
> *
> *


my name is hector from miami fl and i am opening
a shop in 3 weeks we want to do a little stock order
and i want you to send me a wholesale sheet with catalog
with prices i use to by from you guy in 2000 i had ashop name 
was hi tymes auto acc you guys did good work so let me no
786-380-6468 [email protected]


----------



## SALAS' ENGRAVING




----------



## SALAS' ENGRAVING




----------



## SALAS' ENGRAVING




----------



## SALAS' ENGRAVING




----------



## WICKEDKUSTOMS

what up ***** ? :biggrin:


----------



## SALAS' ENGRAVING

TTT


----------



## betoooo!

:thumbsup:
[/quote]

HOW MUCH FOR 5 SPINNERS JUST LIKE THESES BUT IN GOLD? THNX...


----------



## RIVERSIDELOWRIDING

HEY I GOT SOME ALL GOLD 14X7 SOME PARTS ARE FADED AND SOME SPOKES GOT SOME RUST AND A COUPLE HUBS ARE RUSTED HOW MUCH TO RE DO THEM ?


----------



## SALAS' ENGRAVING




----------



## eric64impala




----------



## eric64impala

> _Originally posted by SALAS' ENGRAVING_@Jul 6 2009, 08:39 AM~14391965
> *TTT
> *


----------



## SALAS' ENGRAVING




----------



## freddylokz

> _Originally posted by G&CWireWheels_@Jan 14 2009, 09:35 AM~12701037
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *



how much for the octagon knock offs with a blue coin.....


----------



## eric64impala




----------



## SALAS' ENGRAVING

TTT


----------



## SALAS' ENGRAVING

TTT


----------



## SALAS' ENGRAVING

TTT


----------



## H&H




----------



## ElMonte74'

can you give me a price on 1 13'' 100 spoke for the left w/ tire and a price on 3 1 - left & 2 - right 3 bar KO's


----------



## MR LUXURIOUS

hey bro....looking for a price on a set of 14x7 chrome rims with 2 wing knockoff and tires and also i didnt forget about ordering those 2 other purple rims.


----------



## eric64impala

:biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## eric64impala

:biggrin:


----------



## eric64impala




----------



## Pure Perfection

i got 1 all chrome rim its clean but all the spokes r goin lose how much u charge 2 fix


----------



## MI 71

what up G&C


----------



## For Sale

Are your 13x7 72 spoke the same offset as dayton or chinas?


----------



## H&H




----------



## H&H




----------



## H&H




----------



## puro loco 94

need to know how much for 13x7 reverse dark brown outer spokes and brown lip?


----------



## G&CWireWheels




----------



## G&CWireWheels




----------



## G&CWireWheels




----------



## G&CWireWheels




----------



## G&CWireWheels

13' 100spk a/c 4 $280


----------



## Punch

I got loose spokes on a 13x7 Dayton. Do you guys work on them? If so how much to TRUE it and reseal it?


----------



## G&CWireWheels

call me


----------



## G&CWireWheels

get ur wheels 4 the summer
:cheesy: :cheesy: :cheesy:


----------



## G&CWireWheels

look no more i am ur wire wheels man
:biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :cheesy: :cheesy: :cheesy: :cheesy: :cheesy: :cheesy:


----------



## G&CWireWheels

we ur the best in the bussnies 4 ur wire wheels...........


----------



## For Sale

> _Originally posted by For Sale_@Jul 20 2009, 09:20 PM~14533729
> *Are your 13x7 72 spoke the same offset as dayton or chinas?
> *


Can anyone answer this??


----------



## DELTORO HYDRAULICS

Sup guys I need a Right hand smooth 2 wing straight with the skinny ears on it chrome ASAP I have been waiting on one and have not received it do you have any in stock.


----------



## G&CWireWheels

CALL 4 MORE INFO


----------



## G&CWireWheels




----------



## kustombuilder




----------



## G&CWireWheels




----------



## G&CWireWheels




----------



## G&CWireWheels




----------



## For Sale

> _Originally posted by For Sale_@Jul 21 2009, 11:20 PM~14546598
> *Can anyone answer this??
> *


Nobody???????????


----------



## G&CWireWheels

> _Originally posted by For Sale_@Jul 22 2009, 10:57 PM~14557016
> *Nobody???????????
> *


yes


----------



## SALAS' ENGRAVING




----------



## For Sale

> _Originally posted by G&CWireWheels_@Jul 22 2009, 10:15 PM~14557172
> *yes
> *


Yes the same as Dayton or China?


----------



## SALAS' ENGRAVING




----------



## SALAS' ENGRAVING

ttt


----------



## BIGHAPPY55

Probably stupid Q'S are your wheels handmade americans or do you customizing chinas??


----------



## H&H




----------



## H&H




----------



## H&H




----------



## H&H

> _Originally posted by G&CWireWheels_@Jul 21 2009, 07:10 PM~14543406
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


----------



## G&CWireWheels

> _Originally posted by BIGHAPPY55_@Jul 24 2009, 03:13 PM~14573080
> *Probably stupid Q'S are your wheels handmade americans or do you customizing chinas??
> *


WE ARE THE FEW COMPANYZ THAT STILL MANUFACTURE BOTH LINE OF WHEEL USA AN CHINA........


----------



## viejitos miami

> _Originally posted by G&CWireWheels_@Jul 22 2009, 10:26 PM~14555992
> *
> *


make sure hit me with the price on what talk to your homeboy for a little
stock order do not 4 get 786-380-6468 king auto & hydraulics thanks


----------



## eric64impala




----------



## eric64impala

TTT


----------



## bigscrapp

how much for some 72spoke datyons with a white lip and hub sent to 89106{vegas}


----------



## H&H




----------



## H&H




----------



## H&H




----------



## dken

> _Originally posted by bigscrapp_@Jul 31 2009, 07:22 AM~14636050
> *how much for some 72spoke datyons with a white lip and hub sent to 89106{vegas}
> *


 :roflmao: at this guy! they dont sell daytons dude. they are g&c wire wheels. there own brand. thats like calling up dayton and asking for some zeniths! lol


----------



## 4~DA~LUV~OF~MONEY




----------



## eric64impala




----------



## eric64impala




----------



## eric64impala




----------



## CADDY92480

HOW MUCH FOR A SET OF 13X7 100 SPOKE. JUST THE RIMS NO TIRES OR ADPT OR KNOCKS...............??????????????????


----------



## 14dh8r

looking for one 13x7 reversed 72 spoke chrome rim no ko or adapter. And one set 13x7 72 poke reversed crome with gold nipples and spoke, adapters with hex ko with emblem and how much shipping to hawaii 96797


----------



## H&H




----------



## H&H




----------



## vietfob714

Hey I was wondering how much 14" Chrome 100 spokes would be for my 91 deville... please let me know. Thanks.


----------



## H&H




----------



## H&H




----------



## Huero520

U got p155/80R13's right?I need wide whitewalls shipped 2 Tucson Az.*(520)How much if u have em.


----------



## H&H




----------



## CADDY92480

????????????????????????????????????????????


----------



## eric64impala

> _Originally posted by CADDY92480+Aug 9 2009, 11:26 PM~14722565-->
> 
> 
> 
> ????????????????????????????????????????????
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Originally posted by G&[email protected] 15 2009, 08:05 AM~14194023
> *CALL ME 4 MORE INFO  ...................................THANX :thumbsup:
> *
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-G&CWireWheels_@Jun 23 2009, 08:56 PM~14279438
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *





> call me
> [/quote


----------



## eric64impala

:biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## eric64impala




----------



## DELTORO HYDRAULICS

> _Originally posted by DELTORO HYDRAULICS_@Jul 22 2009, 12:48 AM~14546716
> *Sup guys I need a Right hand smooth 2 wing straight with the skinny ears on it chrome ASAP I have been waiting on one and have not received it do you have any in stock.
> *



TTT do you have any of these in stock


----------



## For Sale

How much do you guys generally charge to rebuild a set of 14x7 tru spokes?


----------



## H&H




----------



## H&H




----------



## H&H




----------



## SALAS' ENGRAVING




----------



## SALAS' ENGRAVING




----------



## SALAS' ENGRAVING




----------



## SALAS' ENGRAVING

:biggrin:


----------



## SALAS' ENGRAVING




----------



## SALAS' ENGRAVING




----------



## H&H




----------



## H&H

:thumbsup:


----------



## Lakkai429

how much for 13x7 100 spokes for my regal....


----------



## H&H




----------



## streetshow

i nedd a price on sum 24s center gold 24x9 or standars


----------



## H&H




----------



## G&CWireWheels




----------



## G&CWireWheels




----------



## G&CWireWheels




----------



## G&CWireWheels




----------



## hangingloose_4u

price on some 13x7 rev. gold nips and hex nut with blue spokes, picked up. Send me a PM with the price.

Thnx


----------



## H&H

:thumbsup:


----------



## H&H




----------



## MI 71




----------



## badcayne

price on 2 14x7rev all chrome,just wheels(no adapter or ko) shipped to 95334?


----------



## H&H




----------



## H&H




----------



## H&H




----------



## SALAS' ENGRAVING

> _Originally posted by eric64impala_@Aug 7 2009, 10:58 PM~14708996
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


----------



## SALAS' ENGRAVING

> _Originally posted by G&CWireWheels_@Jun 13 2009, 11:28 PM~14184086
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


----------



## SALAS' ENGRAVING

> _Originally posted by G&CWireWheels_@Jul 21 2009, 07:14 PM~14543434
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


----------



## G&CWireWheels




----------



## G&CWireWheels




----------



## G&CWireWheels




----------



## G&CWireWheels




----------



## G&CWireWheels

come and check us out, we are the best in the buissness, you could trust us. We'll be your supplier


----------



## G&CWireWheels

<span style=\'font-family:Times\'><span style=\'font-family:Impact\'>*GOOD QUALITY RIMS, GOOD PRICES!!!!!*</span></span>


----------



## eric64impala

> _Originally posted by G&CWireWheels_@Aug 22 2009, 09:45 AM~14847661
> *<span style=\'font-family:Times\'><span style=\'font-family:Impact\'>GOOD QUALITY RIMS, GOOD PRICES!!!!!</span></span>
> *


----------



## eric64impala

> _Originally posted by G&CWireWheels_@Aug 22 2009, 08:03 AM~14847160
> *
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## eric64impala




----------



## G&CWireWheels

HIGH QUALITY WIRE WHEELS !! BEST OF ALL GOOD PRI$ING.!!


----------



## G&CWireWheels

[/quote]


----------



## G&CWireWheels

[/quote]


----------



## G&CWireWheels




----------



## G&CWireWheels

<span style=\'font-family:Geneva\'><span style=\'font-family:Impact\'>HIGH QUALITY WIRE WHEELS !! BEST OF ALL GOOD PRI.!!</span></span>


----------



## MI 71

> _Originally posted by G&CWireWheels_@Aug 24 2009, 08:52 AM~14862631
> *<span style=\'font-family:Geneva\'><span style=\'font-family:Impact\'>HIGH QUALITY WIRE WHEELS !! BEST OF ALL GOOD PRI.!!</span></span>
> 
> *


thats for sure good prices


----------



## G&CWireWheels




----------



## G&CWireWheels

Offering more then 10 years of experience in dealing with custom made rim orders. Specializing in motocycle and car wire wheels. Each set of rim is American made from raw scratch to please each and every customers liking. We also specialize in repairing rims. Have an old set of rims you would like to restore? We can do it all! We also have lead hammers and knock off in stock if your interested.

*FOR NOW WE ARE ONLY DEALING WITH IN THE LOS ANGELES AREA!!*

FOR BEST ESTIMATES GIVE US A CALL OR YOUR MORE THEN WELCOME TO COME BY THE SHOP!!!!


----------



## G&CWireWheels

Offering more then 10 years of experience in dealing with custom made rim orders. Specializing in motocycle and car wire wheels. Each set of rim is American made from raw scratch to please each and every customers liking. We also specialize in repairing rims. Have an old set of rims you would like to restore? We can do it all! We also have lead hammers and knock off in stock if your interested.

*FOR NOW WE ARE ONLY DEALING WITH IN THE LOS ANGELES AREA!!*

FOR BEST ESTIMATES GIVE US A CALL OR YOUR MORE THEN WELCOME TO COME BY THE SHOP!!!!


----------



## SALAS' ENGRAVING




----------



## SALAS' ENGRAVING




----------



## SALAS' ENGRAVING




----------



## G&CWireWheels




----------



## G&CWireWheels




----------



## G&CWireWheels




----------



## H&H

:thumbsup:


----------



## H&H




----------



## H&H

:thumbsup:


----------



## SALAS' ENGRAVING




----------



## SALAS' ENGRAVING




----------



## G&CWireWheels




----------



## G&CWireWheels




----------



## H&H




----------



## eric64impala




----------



## G&CWireWheels

:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## G&CWireWheels




----------



## eric64impala

WUT UP *****


----------



## G&CWireWheels




----------



## eric64impala




----------



## G&CWireWheels




----------



## SALAS' ENGRAVING




----------



## G&CWireWheels




----------



## SALAS' ENGRAVING




----------



## SALAS' ENGRAVING




----------



## G&CWireWheels

THANKS FOR THE SUPPORT MY FRIENDS!!


----------



## G&CWireWheels

:thumbsup:


----------



## eric64impala

:0 :0 :0 :biggrin:


----------



## G&CWireWheels




----------



## G&CWireWheels




----------



## G&CWireWheels




----------



## G&CWireWheels




----------



## G&CWireWheels




----------



## G&CWireWheels




----------



## G&CWireWheels




----------



## G&CWireWheels




----------



## G&CWireWheels




----------



## G&CWireWheels




----------



## G&CWireWheels




----------



## G&CWireWheels




----------



## G&CWireWheels




----------



## G&CWireWheels




----------



## Big Jaycaddie

*****,Pm sent :thumbsup:


----------



## G&CWireWheels




----------



## G&CWireWheels

:around:
!!!!MADE IN U.S !!!!!!
:thumbsup:


----------



## G&CWireWheels

ONE TIME DEAL $250 !!!!


----------



## G&CWireWheels

$250 !!!!!


----------



## G&CWireWheels

$250 !!!!!
:cheesy: :cheesy: :cheesy: :cheesy: :cheesy:


----------



## G&CWireWheels

ONE TIME DEAL $250 !!!!


----------



## G&CWireWheels

BOWLTON CAPS !!!!!!


----------



## G&CWireWheels

!!! hex wrenches $ 10 !!!


----------



## G&CWireWheels




----------



## G&CWireWheels

ONE TIME DEAL $250 !!!! 








[/quote]


----------



## G&CWireWheels

:around:
!!!!MADE IN U.S !!!!!!
:thumbsup:


----------



## SALAS' ENGRAVING




----------



## G&CWireWheels

$250 !!!!!


----------



## G&CWireWheels

:around:
!!!!MADE IN U.S !!!!!!
:thumbsup:


----------



## G&CWireWheels

ONE TIME DEAL $250 !!!!


----------



## G&CWireWheels




----------



## G&CWireWheels




----------



## SALAS' ENGRAVING




----------



## eric64impala




----------



## MI 71

what up G&C i see you got good deals like always


----------



## G&CWireWheels




----------



## eric64impala




----------



## G&CWireWheels




----------



## G&CWireWheels




----------



## G&CWireWheels

MAKE IN U.S 120 SPK


----------



## G&CWireWheels




----------



## eric64impala

WUT UP *****


----------



## G&CWireWheels




----------



## G&CWireWheels




----------



## eric64impala

TTT :biggrin:


----------



## bay_regal

> _Originally posted by G&CWireWheels_@Sep 9 2009, 01:10 AM~15023695
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> $250 !!!!!
> *


I'm looking for some like these with white spokes and white dish. What would the price be?


----------



## G&CWireWheels




----------



## ElColombiano

> _Originally posted by G&CWireWheels_@Sep 2 2009, 06:30 PM~14963065
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *



What is the color name for these wheels? How much for a set of 13x6 standard ?


----------



## H&H




----------



## H&H

:thumbsup:


----------



## G&CWireWheels




----------



## G&CWireWheels




----------



## G&CWireWheels




----------



## SALAS' ENGRAVING

:thumbsup:


----------



## SALAS' ENGRAVING




----------



## blackonblack64

do you have the casted lincoln chips?


----------



## SALAS' ENGRAVING




----------



## G&CWireWheels




----------



## G&CWireWheels




----------



## G&CWireWheels




----------



## G&CWireWheels




----------



## G&CWireWheels




----------



## SIDEKICK

> _Originally posted by G&CWireWheels_@Sep 2 2009, 05:30 PM~14963065
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


how much for some like these in 14x7


----------



## eric64impala

:biggrin:


----------



## G&CWireWheels




----------



## G&CWireWheels




----------



## H&H




----------



## SALAS' ENGRAVING




----------



## G&CWireWheels




----------



## G&CWireWheels




----------



## G&CWireWheels




----------



## G&CWireWheels




----------



## H&H




----------



## G&CWireWheels




----------



## G&CWireWheels




----------



## MR LUXURIOUS

hey bro pm me a price for those two other purple rims with no hardware  
13x7 reverse............remember


----------



## SALAS' ENGRAVING




----------



## H&H




----------



## mleyva215

How much is a set of all chrome 13x7 with the chevy knock off emblems.? shipped to suprise,az 85387


----------



## Nor. cali-lowlows

TTT cool peoples i hope my set will be done soon.


----------



## Punch

STILL WAITING FOR MY ONE RIM TO BE TRUED AND RESEALED? WHATS THE WORD?


----------



## H&H




----------



## G&CWireWheels

:biggrin:


----------



## skraper85

> _Originally posted by G&CWireWheels_@Oct 7 2009, 11:29 PM~15299748
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 all center gold if so how much


----------



## G&CWireWheels




----------



## MI 71




----------



## Punch

GOOD work, and GOOD service here. Good Communication too! G&C CWW is a good company to do business with :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: uffin:


----------



## eric64impala

Sup ***** thanx for hooking up my rim :biggrin:


----------



## H&H




----------



## G&CWireWheels

13 x7 4 $280.


----------



## baggedout81

You guy's carry zenith style k/o's all chrome w/ 2 1/2" recessed for chip's shipped to 66502??


----------



## G&CWireWheels




----------



## G&CWireWheels

:biggrin:


----------



## G&CWireWheels




----------



## G&CWireWheels




----------



## G&CWireWheels




----------



## G&CWireWheels

13' 4 280 a set


----------



## G&CWireWheels




----------



## G&CWireWheels

$280 set


----------



## G&CWireWheels




----------



## G&CWireWheels




----------



## G&CWireWheels

:biggrin:


----------



## SALAS' ENGRAVING




----------



## MI 71

what up *****


----------



## SALAS' ENGRAVING




----------



## G&CWireWheels




----------



## G&CWireWheels




----------



## G&CWireWheels




----------



## G&CWireWheels




----------



## G&CWireWheels




----------



## G&CWireWheels




----------



## G&CWireWheels




----------



## G&CWireWheels




----------



## PINK86REGAL

:biggrin:


----------



## Hannibal Lector

how much for a set of 2 bar centers sent in a flat rate box to honolulu


----------



## tko_818

sick work *****. ima be seein u soon for my 14's, the set on my 64 has some rust on the spokes showin thru. 280 a set? how much for poedercoated spokes? lemme know hermano.


----------



## G&CWireWheels




----------



## viejitos miami

> _Originally posted by G&CWireWheels_@Nov 4 2009, 09:05 AM~15558408
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


need price 13s


----------



## H&H




----------



## G&CWireWheels




----------



## CE 707

NICE WORK BRO


----------



## G&CWireWheels




----------



## G&CWireWheels




----------



## G&CWireWheels

:biggrin:


----------



## G&CWireWheels

13' 4 280.


----------



## G&CWireWheels




----------



## SALAS' ENGRAVING

:thumbsup:


----------



## H&H




----------



## masatalker

> _Originally posted by G&CWireWheels_@Nov 4 2009, 08:05 AM~15558408
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


restoration? Or are these in your product line? Nice...


----------



## H&H




----------



## SALAS' ENGRAVING

:biggrin:


----------



## G&CWireWheels

> _Originally posted by masatalker_@Nov 9 2009, 01:18 PM~15609018
> *restoration?  Or are these in your product line?  Nice...
> *


restoration


----------



## G&CWireWheels

:biggrin:


----------



## G&CWireWheels




----------



## H&H

:biggrin:


----------



## micheladas4me

> _Originally posted by G&CWireWheels_@Nov 3 2009, 09:57 PM~15555663
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


is this one of your wheels?


----------



## eric64impala

:biggrin:


----------



## 69LWLW

How much for 14x7, reverse, all gold, two prong, 100spokes. picked up. PM for price please!!!! thanks!


----------



## G&CWireWheels




----------



## eric64impala




----------



## G&CWireWheels




----------



## Big Jaycaddie

ttt :biggrin:


----------



## G&CWireWheels




----------



## G&CWireWheels

:biggrin: 13' 4 280


----------



## SALAS' ENGRAVING

:biggrin: :thumbsup:


----------



## SALAS' ENGRAVING




----------



## micheladas4me

Ive been callin G&C for the past 2 days and only get voicemail. I need to get the total price on restoring a set of 14x8 truspokes. i got a qoute last week but i just had a few more questions. thanks.


----------



## eric64impala

:0


----------



## SALAS' ENGRAVING




----------



## G&CWireWheels

13' 4 $270 this special will expire on 12.05.09


----------



## -JORGE-

How much for a set of 13x7 rev black outter and black hub everything else chrome shipped to 30721.


----------



## G&CWireWheels

> _Originally posted by G&CWireWheels_@Nov 30 2009, 10:30 AM~15821522
> *13' 4 $270  this special will expire on 12.05.09
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


----------



## G&CWireWheels




----------



## G&CWireWheels




----------



## G&CWireWheels




----------



## G&CWireWheels

> _Originally posted by G&CWireWheels_@Nov 30 2009, 10:30 AM~15821522
> *13' 4 $270  this special will expire on 12.05.09
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## H&H

:thumbsup:


----------



## G&CWireWheels




----------



## HITTINDEMCORNERS

> _Originally posted by G&CWireWheels_@Nov 4 2009, 09:48 PM~15566328
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


price on these picked up no adapters just rims, knockoff and hammer. PM price please


----------



## H&H

> _Originally posted by G&CWireWheels_@Nov 30 2009, 10:30 AM~15821522
> *13' 4 $270  this special will expire on 12.05.09
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 :thumbsup:


----------



## G&CWireWheels

13' 4 $270 this special will expire on 12.05.09


----------



## G&CWireWheels

13' 4 $270 this special will expire on 12.05.09


----------



## G&CWireWheels




----------



## el_mazatleco

how much for knock offs and adaptors shiped to 85353 az


----------



## G&CWireWheels




----------



## G&CWireWheels




----------



## SALAS' ENGRAVING




----------



## G&CWireWheels

13' 4 $270 this special will expire on 12.05.09


----------



## G&CWireWheels




----------



## G&CWireWheels




----------



## G&CWireWheels




----------



## G&CWireWheels




----------



## G&CWireWheels




----------



## G&CWireWheels




----------



## G&CWireWheels




----------



## G&CWireWheels




----------



## G&CWireWheels




----------



## G&CWireWheels




----------



## G&CWireWheels




----------



## G&CWireWheels

> _Originally posted by G&CWireWheels_@Dec 4 2009, 02:02 PM~15872171
> *13' 4 $270  this special will expire on 12.05.09
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 :0


----------



## wheelspecialists

DAMN THATS CHEAP, YOU DON'T WHOLESALE????? hno: hno: hno:


----------



## skraper85

how much for these with two wing k.o with chip cut out



> _Originally posted by G&CWireWheels_@Dec 4 2009, 08:34 PM~15875999
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


----------



## G&CWireWheels

> _Originally posted by wheelspecialists_@Dec 4 2009, 10:08 PM~15876853
> *DAMN THATS CHEAP, YOU DON'T WHOLESALE????? hno:  hno:  hno:
> *


this is the best wholesale for all customers


----------



## SALAS' ENGRAVING




----------



## ricndaregal

any hammers yet fucker


----------



## tko_818

> _Originally posted by G&CWireWheels_@Dec 4 2009, 08:44 PM~15876079
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


can u please pm me a price on these knock offs recessed for a 2.5'' chip? i need 4 of them and a lead hammer. and i need chips if u have any :biggrin: thanx!


----------



## tko_818

> _Originally posted by tko_818_@Dec 7 2009, 12:34 AM~15896016
> *can u please pm me a price on these knock offs recessed for a 2.5'' chip? i need 4 of them and a lead hammer. and i need chips if u have any  :biggrin: thanx!
> *


sorry homie i meant 2.25'' on those chips :0


----------



## SALAS' ENGRAVING




----------



## H&H




----------



## SALAS' ENGRAVING

> _Originally posted by G&CWireWheels_@Dec 4 2009, 02:02 PM~15872171
> *13' 4 $270
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


----------



## G&CWireWheels




----------



## G&CWireWheels

1YYUbedpUY


----------



## G&CWireWheels




----------



## G&CWireWheels




----------



## G&CWireWheels




----------



## G&CWireWheels




----------



## red_ghost

> _Originally posted by G&CWireWheels_@Dec 2 2009, 10:59 AM~15844472
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


how much for the knockoffs in teh top left in gold? Need 5 of them


----------



## eric64impala

:biggrin:


----------



## H&H




----------



## G&CWireWheels




----------



## G&CWireWheels




----------



## G&CWireWheels

> _Originally posted by G&CWireWheels_@Dec 4 2009, 02:02 PM~15872171
> *13' 4 $270
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


----------



## Nor. cali-lowlows

> _Originally posted by G&CWireWheels_@Dec 14 2009, 11:28 AM~15976629
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


oooooo oh so saucey playa cant wait till they here :biggrin:


----------



## H&H




----------



## G&CWireWheels




----------



## SALAS' ENGRAVING

:thumbsup:


----------



## G&CWireWheels

:biggrin:


----------



## ESIDECADDY

YOU GUY MAKE 72 SPOKES


----------



## patron13

wat up ***** how you been homie i need some work done i need some your 
work of arts doggy get at me


----------



## G&CWireWheels




----------



## G&CWireWheels

> _Originally posted by ESIDECADDY_@Dec 15 2009, 04:30 PM~15991150
> *YOU GUY MAKE 72 SPOKES
> *


call me


----------



## G&CWireWheels




----------



## G&CWireWheels

> _Originally posted by patron13_@Dec 15 2009, 08:25 PM~15993463
> *wat up ***** how you been homie i need some work done i need some your
> work of arts doggy get at me
> *


 :thumbsup:


----------



## G&CWireWheels




----------



## G&CWireWheels




----------



## eric64impala




----------



## H&H




----------



## G&CWireWheels




----------



## G&CWireWheels

> _Originally posted by G&CWireWheels_@Dec 15 2009, 10:12 PM~15994766
> *
> 
> 
> 
> *


----------



## G&CWireWheels

> _Originally posted by G&CWireWheels_@Dec 4 2009, 02:02 PM~15872171
> *13' 4 $270
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


----------



## SALAS' ENGRAVING




----------



## H&H

> _Originally posted by G&CWireWheels_@Dec 15 2009, 10:12 PM~15994766
> *
> 
> 
> 
> *


----------



## G&CWireWheels




----------



## G&CWireWheels




----------



## G&CWireWheels




----------



## G&CWireWheels

$15.00<span style=\'color:blue\'> a piece
<img src=\'http://i46.tinypic.com/acra52.jpg\' border=\'0\' alt=\'user posted image\' />


----------



## G&CWireWheels




----------



## G&CWireWheels




----------



## tko_818

ey ***** gracias por todo homie, im stoked to put my new knockoffs on my 64! i left some feedback for u on layitlow loco.


----------



## G&CWireWheels

> _Originally posted by tko_818_@Dec 17 2009, 07:42 PM~16014439
> *ey ***** gracias por todo homie, im stoked to put my new knockoffs on my 64! i left some feedback for u on layitlow loco.
> *


----------



## G&CWireWheels




----------



## G&CWireWheels




----------



## G&CWireWheels




----------



## G&CWireWheels




----------



## <<<DR.J>>>

nice work


----------



## G&CWireWheels




----------



## G&CWireWheels

> _Originally posted by G&CWireWheels_@Dec 16 2009, 09:19 PM~16004370
> *
> *


----------



## G&CWireWheels




----------



## SALAS' ENGRAVING




----------



## G&CWireWheels




----------



## nueve5

do u have any piocs of a 8in std vs 9in std i wanna see the difference in the dish


----------



## LUNALUNATICO817

> _Originally posted by G&CWireWheels_@Dec 17 2009, 07:06 PM~16014083
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


_14x7 shipped to 76117?Thanks in advance._


----------



## G&CWireWheels




----------



## eric64impala

:biggrin: wut up *****


----------



## SALAS' ENGRAVING




----------



## H&H




----------



## G&CWireWheels




----------



## SALAS' ENGRAVING




----------



## G&CWireWheels

SEARCH NO MORE! YOU JUST FOUND THE BEST WIRE WHEEL COMPANY THAT WILL OFFER YOU THE BEST DEALS AND QUALITY, GUARANTEED. DONT GET FOOLED BY OTHER IMITATORS WE ARE THE ONLY COMPANY THAT MANUFACTURE AMERICAN WHEELS FROM SCRATCH. THERE IS NO OTHER COMPANY THAT OFFERS THIS QUALITY.


----------



## G&CWireWheels




----------



## H&H




----------



## SALAS' ENGRAVING

$15.00<span style=\'color:blue\'> a piece
<img src=\'http://i46.tinypic.com/acra52.jpg\' border=\'0\' alt=\'user posted image\' />
[/quote]


----------



## G&CWireWheels

> $15.00<span style=\'color:blue\'> a piece
> <img src=\'http://i46.tinypic.com/acra52.jpg\' border=\'0\' alt=\'user posted image\' />


----------



## Hoss805

> _Originally posted by G&CWireWheels_@Dec 29 2009, 10:20 PM~16129672
> *SEARCH NO MORE! YOU JUST FOUND THE BEST WIRE WHEEL COMPANY THAT WILL OFFER YOU THE BEST DEALS AND QUALITY, GUARANTEED. DONT GET FOOLED BY OTHER IMITATORS WE ARE THE ONLY COMPANY THAT MANUFACTURE AMERICAN WHEELS FROM SCRATCH. THERE IS NO OTHER COMPANY THAT OFFERS THIS QUALITY.
> *


 :0 :0 :0 :thumbsup:


----------



## BrownAzt3ka

do you hAVE 3 bar swept with chips? What color chips do you have...? call me at 641.844.7503...


----------



## H&H




----------



## SALAS' ENGRAVING




----------



## DanielDucati

check your pm loco :biggrin:


----------



## coyote

ANY 13X7 CROSS LACES


----------



## ESIDECADDY

HIT ME UP ***** ITS ANGEL FROM FRESNO


----------



## SALAS' ENGRAVING




----------



## Punch

What up Dog? Punch here from New Mexico. How much for a set of 13x7's maroon annodized hub and outter rim 2 or 3 inch lip? Post any pics. Painting a multicolored Low Low.


----------



## OLDSKOOL79

NEED PRICE FOR A COMPLETE SET OF 13x7 WITH TIRES FOR A CADDY. PLS PM ME


----------



## G&CWireWheels




----------



## G&CWireWheels

> _Originally posted by ESIDECADDY_@Jan 3 2010, 05:37 PM~16172436
> *HIT ME UP ***** ITS ANGEL FROM FRESNO
> *


----------



## H&H

> _Originally posted by G&CWireWheels_@Dec 29 2009, 11:22 PM~16129698
> *
> 
> 
> 
> *


----------



## Punch

What color do you think will go with this? My latest project


----------



## H&H




----------



## SALAS' ENGRAVING




----------



## SALAS' ENGRAVING

> _Originally posted by Punch_@Jan 5 2010, 01:20 PM~16191607
> *What color do you think will go with this? My latest project
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


call me


----------



## G&CWireWheels




----------



## G&CWireWheels




----------



## G&CWireWheels




----------



## Punch

> _Originally posted by SALAS' ENGRAVING_@Jan 6 2010, 09:54 PM~16208822
> *call me
> *



Duh. lol I barely seen ur number. lol


----------



## Punch

Gonna ship off a wheel to be trued. thanx Brothers. I will put ATTN: Carlos.


----------



## ESIDECADDY

> _Originally posted by G&CWireWheels_@Jan 6 2010, 11:53 PM~16210545
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


BUMP


----------



## H&H




----------



## H&H




----------



## H&H




----------



## ESIDECADDY

:wow:


----------



## H&H




----------



## ESIDECADDY

WHERE'S ***** :dunno: :dunno:


----------



## G&CWireWheels

> _Originally posted by ESIDECADDY_@Jan 19 2010, 12:10 PM~16339321
> *WHERE'S ***** :dunno:  :dunno:
> *


 :wave:


----------



## G&CWireWheels

been busy tacking custermers orders 4 a faster responce call me  :biggrin:


----------



## <<<DR.J>>>

TTT


----------



## ESIDECADDY

HOPEFULLY BE THERE ON SAT.


----------



## BrownAzt3ka

what does a set of 3ways with or without chips cost shipped to marshalltown, iowa 50158?? send me a pm thanks..


----------



## H&H




----------



## lowrivi1967

thanks for the reply homie,will get at you!


----------



## G&CWireWheels

> _Originally posted by lowrivi1967_@Jan 21 2010, 04:45 PM~16366991
> *thanks for the reply homie,will get at you!
> *


----------



## G&CWireWheels

:biggrin:


----------



## G&CWireWheels




----------



## G&CWireWheels




----------



## G&CWireWheels




----------



## SALAS' ENGRAVING




----------



## G&CWireWheels

SEARCH NO MORE! YOU JUST FOUND THE BEST WIRE WHEEL COMPANY THAT WILL OFFER YOU THE BEST DEALS AND QUALITY, GUARANTEED. DONT GET FOOLED BY OTHER IMITATORS WE ARE THE ONLY COMPANY THAT MANUFACTURE AMERICAN WHEELS FROM SCRATCH. THERE IS NO OTHER COMPANY THAT OFFERS THIS QUALITY.


----------



## rob-63ss

I talked to you the other day homie I will be picking up a set for sure  Great price :thumbsup:


----------



## H&H




----------



## Big Jaycaddie

> _Originally posted by G&CWireWheels_@Jan 22 2010, 09:26 PM~16381501
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


:0 :biggrin: Whoa!
That looks Great.I cant wait to get it,and throw it on the ride.Thanks Homie :biggrin:


----------



## G&CWireWheels

> _Originally posted by Big Jaycaddie_@Jan 23 2010, 08:42 AM~16384591
> *:0  :biggrin: Whoa!
> That looks Great.I cant wait to get it,and throw it on the ride.Thanks Homie :biggrin:
> *


----------



## G&CWireWheels




----------



## G&CWireWheels




----------



## micheladas4me

any word on the 14x8 tru spokes that you guys are redoing for me?


----------



## monte79

> _Originally posted by G&CWireWheels_@Jan 23 2010, 09:59 AM~16384991
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


PRICE ON SOME 15 BLACK CENTER AND RED NIPPLES FOR 2001 IMPALA


----------



## G&CWireWheels




----------



## G&CWireWheels




----------



## <<<DR.J>>>

> _Originally posted by G&CWireWheels_@Jan 22 2010, 08:26 PM~16381501
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


nice wheels :biggrin: and made in the USA


----------



## G&CWireWheels




----------



## 78 Monte 4 Life

hey joe,i spoke to you at pomona last week.these are the roadstars i need re done.outter wheel and powercoated spokes.i'll let you know when i'm ready


----------



## ESIDECADDY

> [/quote :0


----------



## G&CWireWheels

> _Originally posted by 78 Monte 4 Life_@Jan 24 2010, 10:42 PM~16400485
> *hey joe,i spoke to you at pomona last week.these are the roadstars i need re done.outter wheel and powercoated spokes.i'll let you know when i'm ready
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


----------



## G&CWireWheels




----------



## 78 Monte 4 Life

> _Originally posted by G&CWireWheels_@Jan 25 2010, 08:53 PM~16410688
> *
> *


 :thumbsup:


----------



## ESIDECADDY




----------



## blind100spokes

how much for some all chrome 24inch spokes......for a 6lug....to 33147??


----------



## G&CWireWheels

> _Originally posted by blind100spokes_@Jan 26 2010, 06:10 PM~16420629
> *how much for some all chrome 24inch spokes......for a 6lug....to 33147??
> *


13'- 22SPK


----------



## G&CWireWheels




----------



## G&CWireWheels




----------



## H&H




----------



## ESIDECADDY

> _Originally posted by G&CWireWheels_@Jan 27 2010, 12:10 AM~16425184
> *
> *


HOW ARE THE WHEELS COMING ALONG *****


----------



## eric64impala




----------



## H&H




----------



## Punch

> _Originally posted by G&CWireWheels_@Jan 25 2010, 10:56 PM~16410733
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


CARLOS and the Homies @ G&C WW are the BEST!!!! Good Job on my Rim!!! :h5:


----------



## wsrider

my rims done? blk powderspoke rims ready for pick up tomorrow?


----------



## Big Jaycaddie

Carlos and the crew are the best.The Wheel looks Great.Thanks


----------



## G&CWireWheels

:thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## G&CWireWheels

before and after


----------



## G&CWireWheels




----------



## G&CWireWheels




----------



## G&CWireWheels




----------



## G&CWireWheels




----------



## G&CWireWheels




----------



## BrownAzt3ka

i heard you had some 14x7 120 spokes? If so whats the ticket?


----------



## H&H

> _Originally posted by G&CWireWheels_@Jan 30 2010, 12:22 AM~16458409
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


----------



## H&H

> _Originally posted by G&CWireWheels_@Jan 30 2010, 12:10 AM~16458304
> *before and after
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## SALAS' ENGRAVING

> _Originally posted by G&CWireWheels_@Jan 30 2010, 12:00 AM~16458227
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:
> *


----------



## SALAS' ENGRAVING

> _Originally posted by G&CWireWheels_@Jan 30 2010, 12:22 AM~16458409
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 :wow: :biggrin: :wow: :wow:


----------



## Punch

> _Originally posted by SALAS' ENGRAVING_@Jan 30 2010, 04:29 PM~16461627
> *:wow:  :biggrin:  :wow:  :wow:
> *


NICE WORK!!! :thumbsup:


----------



## G&CWireWheels

> _Originally posted by Punch_@Jan 30 2010, 09:15 PM~16464117
> *NICE WORK!!! :thumbsup:
> *


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## H&H

> _Originally posted by G&CWireWheels_@Jan 26 2010, 11:12 PM~16425196
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


----------



## ESIDECADDY

PICKED UP MY WHEELS AND VERY HAPPY. WE'LL DO SOME MORE BIZ LATER *****


----------



## G&CWireWheels

> _Originally posted by ESIDECADDY_@Jan 31 2010, 11:30 AM~16467963
> *PICKED UP MY WHEELS AND VERY HAPPY. WE'LL DO SOME MORE BIZ LATER *****
> *


thank you for your business, it was a pleasure working with you, i hope to get start on the other set soon.


----------



## G&CWireWheels




----------



## SALAS' ENGRAVING




----------



## Punch

> _Originally posted by G&CWireWheels_@Jan 31 2010, 07:55 PM~16470647
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


FIRME, Gotta get sum Engraving done on my next set! 

G&C and Salas' IN DA HOUSE!!!


----------



## SALAS' ENGRAVING

> _Originally posted by Punch_@Jan 31 2010, 08:04 PM~16471797
> *FIRME, Gotta get sum Engraving done on my next set!
> 
> G&C and Salas' IN DA HOUSE!!!
> *


  :thumbsup:


----------



## G&CWireWheels




----------



## G&CWireWheels

SEARCH NO MORE! YOU JUST FOUND THE BEST WIRE WHEEL COMPANY THAT WILL OFFER YOU THE BEST DEALS AND QUALITY, GUARANTEED. DONT GET FOOLED BY OTHER IMITATORS WE ARE THE ONLY COMPANY THAT MANUFACTURE AMERICAN WHEELS FROM SCRATCH. THERE IS NO OTHER COMPANY THAT OFFERS THIS QUALITY. .......................


----------



## SALAS' ENGRAVING




----------



## ESIDECADDY

> _Originally posted by G&CWireWheels_@Jan 30 2010, 01:10 AM~16458304
> *before and after
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## H&H




----------



## G&CWireWheels




----------



## G&CWireWheels




----------



## G&CWireWheels




----------



## ESIDECADDY

> _Originally posted by G&CWireWheels_@Feb 1 2010, 09:52 PM~16482896
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


NICE WHEEL


----------



## wsrider

> _Originally posted by SALAS' ENGRAVING_@Jan 30 2010, 02:28 PM~16461621
> *
> *



picked up my rims and mounted my tires looks good! very happy and fast turn around time! thanks for the work!!  jay


----------



## Punch

TTT for the Big Dogs @ G&C WW


----------



## TRUTH_HURTS




----------



## Jesus' Son

any fwd? if so how much 4 all chrome 15"


----------



## MI 71

what up *****


----------



## G&CWireWheels




----------



## SALAS' ENGRAVING




----------



## H&H

[/quote]
:thumbsup:


----------



## Punch

:nicoderm:


----------



## G&CWireWheels




----------



## H&H

:thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :biggrin:


----------



## ESIDECADDY

:thumbsup: :thumbsup: :wave:


----------



## SALAS' ENGRAVING




----------



## G&CWireWheels




----------



## G&CWireWheels

true spokes being redone. soon post up before and after 14 x 8










































































:thumbsup:


----------



## G&CWireWheels

:thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## G&CWireWheels




----------



## G&CWireWheels




----------



## G&CWireWheels




----------



## G&CWireWheels




----------



## G&CWireWheels




----------



## G&CWireWheels




----------



## G&CWireWheels




----------



## G&CWireWheels




----------



## H&H




----------



## G&CWireWheels




----------



## SALAS' ENGRAVING




----------



## Punch

> _Originally posted by G&CWireWheels_@Feb 5 2010, 11:27 PM~16527664
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


TTT Nice work!


----------



## SALAS' ENGRAVING

> _Originally posted by Punch_@Feb 6 2010, 10:31 PM~16536430
> *TTT Nice work!
> *


----------



## G&CWireWheels




----------



## G&CWireWheels

:rofl: :rofl: :rofl: :rofl: :rofl: :rofl: :rofl: :rofl: :rofl: :rofl: :rofl: :rofl:


----------



## G&CWireWheels




----------



## G&CWireWheels




----------



## G&CWireWheels

:rofl: :rofl: 











:rofl: :rofl:


----------



## G&CWireWheels

:rofl: :rofl:


----------



## G&CWireWheels

:rofl: :rofl:


----------



## G&CWireWheels

:rofl: :rofl: 



 :rofl: :rofl: :rofl: :rofl: :rofl: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## G&CWireWheels

:rofl: :rofl: 



 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## G&CWireWheels

:rofl: :rofl: 



 :drama: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## G&CWireWheels




----------



## G&CWireWheels




----------



## G&CWireWheels




----------



## G&CWireWheels




----------



## G&CWireWheels




----------



## G&CWireWheels




----------



## G&CWireWheels




----------



## G&CWireWheels




----------



## G&CWireWheels




----------



## G&CWireWheels




----------



## G&CWireWheels




----------



## BLUE OWL

:thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## G&CWireWheels

:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## G&CWireWheels




----------



## G&CWireWheels




----------



## G&CWireWheels




----------



## G&CWireWheels




----------



## BIG SPANX

PM SENT


----------



## G&CWireWheels




----------



## G&CWireWheels




----------



## G&CWireWheels




----------



## kevinking

need a price on a set of 13x7 candy apple red lip & hub w/ ko & adapters sent 2 washington state


----------



## G&CWireWheels




----------



## G&CWireWheels




----------



## G&CWireWheels




----------



## G&CWireWheels




----------



## G&CWireWheels




----------



## G&CWireWheels




----------



## G&CWireWheels




----------



## tko_818

I can vouch for ***** and G&C, Joe gave me a tour of the place and they are some honest people with great prices and good customer service! big ups to G&C!!!


----------



## H&H

:thumbsup:


----------



## SALAS' ENGRAVING

:thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## anthonysj1

> _Originally posted by G&CWireWheels_@Feb 7 2010, 10:56 PM~16545163
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 :wow: Dam Hommie are those Harley Rims? :biggrin:


----------



## G&CWireWheels

> _Originally posted by tko_818_@Feb 7 2010, 11:00 PM~16545198
> *I can vouch for ***** and G&C, Joe gave me a tour of the place and they are some honest people with great prices and good customer service! big ups to G&C!!!
> *


 :thumbsup:


----------



## G&CWireWheels

> _Originally posted by anthonysj1_@Feb 7 2010, 11:06 PM~16545243
> *:wow: Dam Hommie are those Harley Rims? :biggrin:
> *


yes...


----------



## G&CWireWheels




----------



## G&CWireWheels




----------



## G&CWireWheels




----------



## G&CWireWheels




----------



## G&CWireWheels




----------



## G&CWireWheels




----------



## G&CWireWheels




----------



## G&CWireWheels




----------



## G&CWireWheels




----------



## G&CWireWheels




----------



## G&CWireWheels

:thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## G&CWireWheels




----------



## G&CWireWheels




----------



## G&CWireWheels




----------



## SALAS' ENGRAVING

THIS IS ONE OF THE BEST COMPANY TO RELY ON WITH MY WHEELS. MY CUSTOMERS ARE ALWAYS SATISFY WITH THE WORK. THERE ALWAYS ON TIME AND HAVE STABLE AND GOOD PRICING. THIS IS THE ONLY COMPANY THAT MANUFACTURE THERE OWN WHEELS IN CALIFORNIA. IVE BEEN DEALING WITH THEME FOR YEARS NEVER HAD A PROBLEM. ..................
:thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## H&H




----------



## Jesus' Son

> _Originally posted by Jesus' Son_@Feb 3 2010, 04:33 PM~16502861
> *any fwd? if so how much 4 all chrome 15"
> *


 :dunno:


----------



## APACHERX3

***** THESE ARE COMING YOUR WAY


----------



## G&CWireWheels




----------



## G&CWireWheels




----------



## G&CWireWheels




----------



## G&CWireWheels




----------



## H&H




----------



## G&CWireWheels




----------



## SALAS' ENGRAVING




----------



## H&H

:thumbsup:


----------



## G&CWireWheels

!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!$50 each</span>


----------



## G&CWireWheels

show hubs


----------



## G&CWireWheels




----------



## G&CWireWheels




----------



## G&CWireWheels




----------



## G&CWireWheels




----------



## G&CWireWheels




----------



## G&CWireWheels

:rofl: :rofl: 











:rofl: :rofl:


----------



## G&CWireWheels

U.S. WHEELS


----------



## G&CWireWheels

img]http://i47.tinypic.com/21l8vaf.jpg[/img]


----------



## G&CWireWheels




----------



## SALAS' ENGRAVING




----------



## H&H




----------



## Punch

What up G&C?


----------



## nueve5

how much for 14x7 rev like these but powder coated in this color


----------



## ESIDECADDY




----------



## G&CWireWheels

> _Originally posted by Punch_@Feb 10 2010, 08:13 PM~16577277
> *What up G&C?
> *


THANK YOU............... :thumbsup:


----------



## G&CWireWheels

> _Originally posted by ESIDECADDY_@Feb 11 2010, 02:25 PM~16584510
> *
> *


 :thumbsup:


----------



## G&CWireWheels




----------



## G&CWireWheels




----------



## G&CWireWheels




----------



## G&CWireWheels




----------



## G&CWireWheels




----------



## SALAS' ENGRAVING

THEY ARE THE BEST ICON WIRE WHEELS... :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## G&CWireWheels




----------



## G&CWireWheels




----------



## Punch

Can you post some burgandy spoked rims? also if you have any pics with anodized maroon spokes w lip? Just need some ideas for the Monte almost done. I WILL DEFINATELY get a set from you guys when the Monte is done. Gracias


----------



## kevinking

Need a price on 13x7 powder white spokes with ko & adapter sent 2 98902 also if you sale them with tires, thanks


----------



## G&CWireWheels




----------



## nueve5

did u get my pm i dont know if i did that shit rite  sent it twice cause im a lil indio at computers


----------



## Punch

TTT Woop Woop :0


----------



## G&CWireWheels




----------



## eric64impala

wut up *****


----------



## ricndaregal

uffin:


----------



## Punch

> _Originally posted by G&CWireWheels_@Feb 9 2010, 11:43 PM~16567508
> *:rofl:  :rofl:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> :rofl:  :rofl:
> *


TTT


----------



## G&CWireWheels




----------



## H&H




----------



## G&CWireWheels

:thumbsup:


----------



## Punch

TTT


----------



## SALAS' ENGRAVING

:thumbsup:


----------



## G&CWireWheels

Offering more then 10 years of experience in dealing with custom made rim orders. Specializing in motocycle and car wire wheels. Each set of rim is American made from raw scratch to please each and every customers liking. We also specialize in repairing rims. Have an old set of rims you would like to restore? We can do it all! We also have lead hammers and knock off in stock if your interested.


----------



## ESIDECADDY

:thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## down_by_law

> _Originally posted by nueve5_@Feb 13 2010, 01:23 AM~16600024
> *did u get my pm i dont know if i did that shit rite  sent it twice cause im a lil indio at computers
> *


try smoke signals :biggrin:


----------



## G&CWireWheels

:thumbsup:


----------



## G&CWireWheels




----------



## G&CWireWheels




----------



## G&CWireWheels




----------



## G&CWireWheels




----------



## G&CWireWheels




----------



## G&CWireWheels




----------



## G&CWireWheels




----------



## G&CWireWheels




----------



## G&CWireWheels




----------



## G&CWireWheels




----------



## G&CWireWheels




----------



## G&CWireWheels




----------



## G&CWireWheels




----------



## G&CWireWheels




----------



## G&CWireWheels




----------



## G&CWireWheels




----------



## G&CWireWheels




----------



## G&CWireWheels




----------



## G&CWireWheels




----------



## G&CWireWheels




----------



## G&CWireWheels




----------



## nueve5




----------



## loster87

ttt


----------



## H&H




----------



## G&CWireWheels




----------



## G&CWireWheels




----------



## G&CWireWheels




----------



## G&CWireWheels




----------



## G&CWireWheels




----------



## G&CWireWheels




----------



## G&CWireWheels




----------



## G&CWireWheels




----------



## G&CWireWheels




----------



## G&CWireWheels




----------



## G&CWireWheels




----------



## H&H

:wow: :thumbsup:


----------



## nueve5

> _Originally posted by G&CWireWheels_@Feb 22 2010, 11:21 PM~16696457
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


they look good *****  :biggrin:


----------



## G&CWireWheels

> _Originally posted by nueve5_@Feb 23 2010, 12:49 AM~16697135
> *they look good *****    :biggrin:
> *


 :thumbsup:


----------



## H&H




----------



## down_by_law

> _Originally posted by G&CWireWheels_@Feb 22 2010, 11:15 PM~16696430
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


how much would something like that cost for 5 13's all chrome, ive always wondered that shit :happysad:


----------



## salvador62

> _Originally posted by nueve5_@Feb 10 2010, 10:50 PM~16579165
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> how much for 13x7 rev like these but powder coated in  black
> *


----------



## pepes21

how much for center gold 14x7 gold hub,nipples and spokes?


----------



## ESIDECADDY

:thumbsup: :wave: :wave:


----------



## nueve5




----------



## eric64impala

NICE WORK HOMIE


----------



## Punch

What up What up? TTT


----------



## G&CWireWheels

:thumbsup:


----------



## G&CWireWheels

> _Originally posted by pepes21_@Feb 24 2010, 09:47 AM~16710558
> *how much for center gold 14x7 gold hub,nipples and spokes?
> *


CALL ME


----------



## G&CWireWheels

> _Originally posted by down_by_law_@Feb 23 2010, 03:56 PM~16702465
> *how much would something like that cost for 5  13's all chrome, ive always wondered that shit :happysad:
> *


CALL ME


----------



## H&H




----------



## G&CWireWheels




----------



## ESIDECADDY




----------



## H&H




----------



## G&CWireWheels

:thumbsup:


----------



## SALAS' ENGRAVING




----------



## SALAS' ENGRAVING




----------



## SALAS' ENGRAVING




----------



## G&CWireWheels




----------



## H&H




----------



## ESIDECADDY

:thumbsup: :wave:


----------



## G&CWireWheels




----------



## APACHERX3

HERE YO GO *****


----------



## H&H




----------



## G&CWireWheels




----------



## G&CWireWheels




----------



## ESIDECADDY

U TALK TO SALAS ABOUT THE HUBS


----------



## H&H




----------



## ESIDECADDY

:thumbsup:


----------



## Ethan61

13x7 Rev all Black nipples and laces. Chrome rim, chrome hub and chrome knock off.

knock offs, adapters and tool do they come with the rims or are they extra??

Do you have in stock or do you have to order/make??

How much deposit do I need to give you?


----------



## nueve5

got mine about a week ago :biggrin:


----------



## MI 71

TTT


----------



## ESIDECADDY

:thumbsup: :thumbsup: :wave:


----------



## CE 707

can you rebuild lowrider bike rimz :biggrin:


----------



## ESIDECADDY

:0


----------



## CE 707

> _Originally posted by nueve5_@Mar 12 2010, 01:57 AM~16867717
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> got mine about a week ago :biggrin:
> *


thses look nice with the blue walls also


----------



## G&CWireWheels

> _Originally posted by CE 707_@Mar 12 2010, 03:09 PM~16872561
> *can you rebuild lowrider bike rimz :biggrin:
> *


NO BUT CALL ME FOR MORE INFO


----------



## Punch

> _Originally posted by G&CWireWheels_@Feb 23 2010, 01:32 AM~16696561
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *



More pics of maroon or burgundy rims.


----------



## G&CWireWheels




----------



## Ethan61

13x7 Rev all Black nipples and laces. Chrome rim, chrome hub and chrome knock off.

knock offs, adapters and tool do they come with the rims or are they extra??

Do you have in stock or do you have to order/make??

How much deposit do I need to give you?


----------



## G&CWireWheels

> _Originally posted by Ethan61_@Mar 16 2010, 01:18 PM~16907411
> *13x7 Rev all Black nipples and laces. Chrome rim, chrome hub and chrome knock off.
> 
> knock offs, adapters and tool do they come with the rims or are they extra??
> 
> Do you have in stock or do you have to order/make??
> 
> How much deposit do I need to give you?
> *


call me


----------



## G&CWireWheels




----------



## CE 707

> _Originally posted by G&CWireWheels_@Mar 15 2010, 10:51 PM~16902360
> *NO BUT CALL ME FOR MORE INFO
> *


will do bro Im going to have to get chrome 13's maybe soon


----------



## ESIDECADDY

SEE U ON SUNDAY *****


----------



## ESIDECADDY

:thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## CHROME-N-PAINT

TTT


----------



## ESIDECADDY

:0


----------



## G&CWireWheels




----------



## G&CWireWheels

THESE ARE THE BEFORE AND AFTER WHEELS FOR ANGEL STYLISTICS SO.
:thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## G&CWireWheels




----------



## H&H




----------



## SALAS' ENGRAVING




----------



## G&CWireWheels




----------



## ESIDECADDY

> _Originally posted by G&CWireWheels_@Mar 24 2010, 09:57 PM~16992457
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


THESE WHEELS ARE VERY NICE


----------



## G&CWireWheels




----------



## G&CWireWheels




----------



## G&CWireWheels




----------



## 70 on 72s

Heard your rims are made just like Dayton Stainless steel 
pm me for some triple gold white spoke 13s


----------



## H&H




----------



## SALAS' ENGRAVING

:thumbsup:


----------



## Punch

> _Originally posted by G&CWireWheels_@Mar 24 2010, 11:13 PM~16992683
> *THESE ARE THE BEFORE AND AFTER WHEELS FOR ANGEL STYLISTICS SO.
> :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


NICE! Angel is my Homeboy


----------



## eric64impala




----------



## SALAS' ENGRAVING

:thumbsup:


----------



## SALAS' ENGRAVING




----------



## SALAS' ENGRAVING




----------



## G&CWireWheels




----------



## ESIDECADDY




----------



## SALAS' ENGRAVING




----------



## G&CWireWheels




----------



## G&CWireWheels




----------



## G&CWireWheels




----------



## G&CWireWheels




----------



## G&CWireWheels




----------



## G&CWireWheels




----------



## H&H

:thumbsup:


----------



## G&CWireWheels

:biggrin:


----------



## G&CWireWheels




----------



## ESIDECADDY

:thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## CHROME-N-PAINT

TTT


----------



## G&CWireWheels




----------



## H&H

:thumbsup:


----------



## kustombuilder

:wave:


----------



## H&H




----------



## SALAS' ENGRAVING




----------



## RO68RAG

> _Originally posted by G&CWireWheels_@Mar 29 2010, 11:39 PM~17041043
> *
> *



PM SENT!


----------



## SALAS' ENGRAVING




----------



## ESIDECADDY

:0


----------



## SALAS' ENGRAVING




----------



## G&CWireWheels




----------



## G&CWireWheels




----------



## G&CWireWheels




----------



## CHROME-N-PAINT

:thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## G&CWireWheels




----------



## RO68RAG

> _Originally posted by G&CWireWheels_@Apr 4 2010, 09:14 AM~17091722
> *
> *


----------



## ESIDECADDY

WHATS UP *****


----------



## G&CWireWheels




----------



## ESIDECADDY

WHERES THE PICS *****


----------



## midwestcoast

CANT WAIT TO GET MINE CARLOS IS COOL PEOPLES :thumbsup:


----------



## ESIDECADDY




----------



## CHROME-N-PAINT

:thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: good looking out on my 2 sits of ZZZZZ


----------



## RO68RAG

:happysad:


----------



## G&CWireWheels




----------



## G&CWireWheels




----------



## SALAS' ENGRAVING




----------



## RO68RAG

> _Originally posted by G&CWireWheels_@Apr 14 2010, 10:03 AM~17189820
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


GRACIAS...*****


----------



## SALAS' ENGRAVING




----------



## MI 71

what up *****


----------



## G&CWireWheels




----------



## midwestcoast

> _Originally posted by G&CWireWheels_@Apr 14 2010, 10:06 AM~17189858
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


THANX CARLOS GOOD LOOKIN THEY CAME OUT TIGHT :thumbsup:


----------



## G&CWireWheels




----------



## G&CWireWheels




----------



## G&CWireWheels




----------



## G&CWireWheels




----------



## G&CWireWheels




----------



## G&CWireWheels




----------



## mr.lincon

> _Originally posted by G&CWireWheels_@Apr 16 2010, 09:27 PM~17217505
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 :worship: :worship: :worship:


----------



## G&CWireWheels




----------



## H&H




----------



## H&H

> _Originally posted by G&CWireWheels_@Apr 16 2010, 09:16 PM~17217401
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


----------



## G&CWireWheels




----------



## G&CWireWheels




----------



## SALAS' ENGRAVING

:thumbsup:


----------



## G&CWireWheels

ON SALE USA WHEELS


----------



## dken

> _Originally posted by G&CWireWheels_@Apr 17 2010, 10:52 AM~17220719
> *ON SALE USA WHEELS
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


prices?


----------



## G&CWireWheels

> _Originally posted by dken_@Apr 17 2010, 10:15 AM~17220887
> *prices?
> *


CALL ME


----------



## WUTITDU

> _Originally posted by G&CWireWheels_@Apr 16 2010, 09:24 PM~17217466
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


Price on these?


----------



## G&CWireWheels

> _Originally posted by WUTITDU_@Apr 17 2010, 07:52 PM~17223995
> *Price on these?
> *


14' 100 SPK U.S.A WHEELS 1 YEAR WARRANTY $450


----------



## G&CWireWheels

CALL NOW


----------



## G&CWireWheels

DAYTON 72 SPK GOLD SPK 14 ' SHIPPED ANY WERE $850


----------



## G&CWireWheels

DAYTON 72 SPK GOLD SPK 14 ' SHIPPED ANY WERE $850


----------



## G&CWireWheels

U.S. WHEELS


----------



## G&CWireWheels

U.S WHEELS


----------



## G&CWireWheels

13' 100 SPK BLACK & LIP & SPK $550 SHIPPED ANY WERE


----------



## H&H

:thumbsup:


----------



## G&CWireWheels




----------



## G&CWireWheels




----------



## G&CWireWheels




----------



## G&CWireWheels




----------



## G&CWireWheels




----------



## ESIDECADDY

:thumbsup:


----------



## G&CWireWheels

:thumbsup:


----------



## G&CWireWheels




----------



## elmorro1974

Hey bro how would if cost to re do some 13x7 roadstars all chrome and also I have a question mine have round nips can u use them or do u put new ones because I want those round nips let me know thanks


----------



## G&CWireWheels




----------



## SHY BOY

DO U HAVE ANY 13'S IN GREEN? :biggrin:


----------



## G&CWireWheels

> _Originally posted by SHY BOY_@Apr 22 2010, 08:29 AM~17269458
> *DO U HAVE ANY 13'S IN GREEN?  :biggrin:
> *


NO..


----------



## G&CWireWheels

> U.S WHEELS
> :wow:


----------



## G&CWireWheels

:thumbsup:


----------



## G&CWireWheels




----------



## ESIDECADDY

LOOKING GOOD *****


----------



## G&CWireWheels




----------



## G&CWireWheels

> _Originally posted by ESIDECADDY_@Apr 22 2010, 09:59 AM~17270159
> *LOOKING GOOD *****
> *


 :thumbsup:


----------



## G&CWireWheels




----------



## G&CWireWheels




----------



## G&CWireWheels




----------



## OH MY GOD 86

> _Originally posted by G&CWireWheels_@Apr 18 2010, 12:50 PM~17228419
> *U.S WHEELS
> *


 :0 :0


----------



## SHY BOY

HOW LONG 2 MAKE SOME CANDY GREEN 1'S 13" AND ALSO COST ON THEM THANKS


----------



## Mr.Chop Top

bro how mach 4 13 x7 black dish chrom nips and chrom spokes and black hub with knock offs and adapters and hammer ship to the 89701
SALAS told me ur good people


----------



## DanielDucati

> _Originally posted by G&CWireWheels_@Apr 18 2010, 12:33 PM~17228331
> *DAYTON 72 SPK  GOLD SPK 14 ' SHIPPED ANY WERE $850
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


Ill buy them hubs you can keep the rest........... :cheesy: .........


----------



## G&CWireWheels

> _Originally posted by DanielDucati_@Apr 22 2010, 08:46 PM~17276139
> *Ill buy them hubs you can keep the rest........... :cheesy: .........
> *


SRRY NO EXTRA


----------



## G&CWireWheels

> _Originally posted by Mr.Chop Top_@Apr 22 2010, 07:49 PM~17275561
> *bro how mach  4 13 x7 black dish chrom nips and chrom spokes and black hub with knock offs and adapters and hammer ship to the 89701
> SALAS told me ur good people
> *


CALL ME


----------



## G&CWireWheels

:thumbsup:


----------



## G&CWireWheels

U.S. WHEELS


----------



## G&CWireWheels




----------



## G&CWireWheels




----------



## G&CWireWheels




----------



## G&CWireWheels

:thumbsup:


----------



## H&H




----------



## G&CWireWheels




----------



## G&CWireWheels

U.S WHEELS


----------



## Dino

> _Originally posted by G&CWireWheels_@Apr 18 2010, 03:24 PM~17228271
> *CALL NOW
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


do you still have these?


----------



## G&CWireWheels

> _Originally posted by Dino_@Apr 29 2010, 07:55 PM~17346252
> *do you still have these?
> *


YES


----------



## SHOOTER MCC

:biggrin:


----------



## MILLENIUM CC

> _Originally posted by G&CWireWheels_@Apr 29 2010, 09:23 AM~17339675
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> U.S WHEELS
> *


 :wow:


----------



## CHROME-N-PAINT

ttt


----------



## H&H




----------



## eric64impala

TO THE TOP ..... FOR THE HOMIE *****!!!!


----------



## G&CWireWheels




----------



## H&H




----------



## ESIDECADDY




----------



## sp00kyi3

need two sets one 13x7 one 13 5.5 both powdercoated pm me homie :biggrin:


----------



## doctahouse

I am in need of one standard 24x10, all chrome 204 spoke. Do you have any?


----------



## H&H




----------



## H&H




----------



## H&H




----------



## H&H




----------



## ESIDECADDY

ANY WORD ON THE HUBS AND KNOCK OFFS


----------



## doctahouse

> _Originally posted by doctahouse_@May 5 2010, 06:57 PM~17402975
> *I am in need of one standard 24x10, all chrome 204 spoke. Do you have any?
> *


----------



## H&H




----------



## G&CWireWheels




----------



## Guest

> _Originally posted by G&CWireWheels_@May 15 2010, 08:39 AM~17497780
> *
> *


----------



## G&CWireWheels




----------



## Dusk til Dawn

> _Originally posted by G&CWireWheels_@Apr 29 2010, 08:21 AM~17339666
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


stiil got these i tried to call left message


----------



## JB45

14X7 FULL BLACK BARREL/SPOKES, REST CHROME WITH ACCS SHIPPED TO 90706 OR PICKED UP?


----------



## Guest

How much [email protected] 14 standard spoke with bullets knockoff only, that's can fit inside fender for 65 Mustang? I go pick it up. Sent me pm. thank


----------



## H&H




----------



## xavierthexman

Dropped off a set of rims this past weekend. 

I'll see how good they are at rebuilding rims first hand. I'll post all the results folks. Time frame, Chrome&polish, workmanship etc. Highly recommended from the Strictly Family c.c. & The Crowd c.c.


----------



## H&H




----------



## SALAS' ENGRAVING




----------



## A.Retana

any rims and tire specials


----------



## ESIDECADDY

> _Originally posted by xavierthexman_@May 18 2010, 03:49 PM~17530245
> *Dropped off a set of rims this past weekend.
> 
> I'll see how good they are at rebuilding rims first hand.  I'll post all the results folks.  Time frame, Chrome&polish, workmanship etc.  Highly recommended from the Strictly Family c.c. & The Crowd c.c.
> *


VERY GOOD WORK


----------



## ESIDECADDY




----------



## SALAS' ENGRAVING




----------



## SALAS' ENGRAVING




----------



## ss62vert

pm sent


----------



## ESIDECADDY




----------



## MI 71

what up ***** how is it going


----------



## Punch

Whats crackin Carlos? Where you at?


----------



## ESIDECADDY




----------



## SALAS' ENGRAVING




----------



## G&CWireWheels




----------



## G&CWireWheels




----------



## G&CWireWheels




----------



## ESIDECADDY

> _Originally posted by G&CWireWheels_@Jun 24 2010, 08:50 AM~17874541
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


IT LOOKS GOOD *****


----------



## xavierthexman

:happysad:


----------



## 310~SFCC

TTT uffin:


----------



## eric64impala

WUT UP *****


----------



## G&CWireWheels

call us


----------



## G&CWireWheels

50 SPK $1,000</span>


----------



## G&CWireWheels

ttt


----------



## G&CWireWheels




----------



## littlebomb1

> _Originally posted by G&CWireWheels_@Jul 21 2010, 10:16 PM~18108387
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 50 SPK $1,000</span>
> *


More pics of these please and are they 14 x 7 reversed? do you need spacers like truespokes? and do they come in a 5 X 5 bolt pattern? whats the cap look like?


----------



## G&CWireWheels




----------



## G&CWireWheels

:biggrin:


----------



## G&CWireWheels

ttt


----------



## G&CWireWheels




----------



## xavierthexman

Are my wheels done yet? Please call me.


----------



## Dino

any 13in 72s??


----------



## G&CWireWheels




----------



## G&CWireWheels

call us


----------



## G&CWireWheels




----------



## G&CWireWheels

ttt


----------



## G&CWireWheels




----------



## G&CWireWheels




----------



## G&CWireWheels




----------



## G&CWireWheels




----------



## G&CWireWheels




----------



## ESIDECADDY

:thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## loudandclear60

im looking for a set of crosslace powder coated 20x10 rear 18x8 front for my 68 chevy truck


----------



## TRUTH_HURTS

:cheesy:


----------



## ESIDECADDY

wheres ***** at? :dunno:


----------



## xavierthexman

> _Originally posted by ESIDECADDY_@Sep 6 2010, 05:11 PM~18500380
> *wheres ***** at? :dunno:
> *



I'd like to know too. Get a hold of me G & C.


----------



## kustombuilder




----------



## Foolish818

Ey homie I need a price quote on some 13's with gold nipples and centers


----------



## ESIDECADDY




----------



## ESIDECADDY

:dunno: :dunno: wheres *****???


----------



## BrownAzt3ka

x2 no one answers that number.... :wow:


----------



## bullet one




----------



## BrownAzt3ka

G&C HAS MERGED WITH THESE GUYS FROM WHAT I'VE BEEN TOLD...  

http://www.layitlow.com/forums/index.php?showtopic=571630


----------



## bullet one




----------



## firme79mc

:nicoderm:


----------



## Punch

quote me a price for some 13's red anodized

http://www.layitlow.com/forums/index.php?showtopic=573261#


----------



## Punch

> _Originally posted by Punch_@Dec 14 2010, 08:15 AM~19322426
> *quote me a price for some 13's red anodized
> 
> http://www.layitlow.com/forums/index.php?showtopic=573261#
> *


no one to give me a quote? :dunno:


----------



## nueve5

anybody know if these guys are still around


----------



## ESIDECADDY

> _Originally posted by nueve5_@Feb 14 2011, 11:39 PM~19872719
> *anybody know if these guys are still around
> *


YEA THERE STILL AROUND BUT ***** IS GONE


----------



## DanielDucati

> _Originally posted by ESIDECADDY_@Mar 1 2011, 03:00 PM~19990305
> *YEA THERE STILL AROUND BUT ***** IS GONE
> *


Thats sux,He was the only one there that was cool to deal with.


----------



## bullet one




----------



## KrAzY KrAkR

do you still do wire wheel repair??? or does anybody know anybody...

Thanks


----------



## jman21

yes, they do, I spoke to the shop mangaer Madeline, over the phone about 5 days ago before I drove down.. I explained to her that one of my 17 x 8 5 times gold daytons needed a new chrome band. They gave me a quote over the phone, informed me that it can be tripled chromed if I choose, which would cost more.. I drove down from the Bay Area, about 5 hours to LA area, and when I got there spoke to Oscar(owner).. 

He took his time showed me the shop and some of the stuff he is working on.. We then overviewed my wheels, he told me about some distinction between Real Daytons and Chinas(which I already knew) but it was good to know he knew the difference(stainless steel spokes, alingment of spokes, etc) Said we was going to have to order a 17 inch band, as most wheels he did is 13-15 inches. He said it would take him about 3-4 week to get the wheel fixed. I am now waiting, planing to give him a call in about another week to get an update.

Once I get my wheel back I will let everyone know how they turned out. This is my first time doing business with GBoyz Custom Wheels. So far I get a pretty good feeling from the company/oscar. He also mentioned that any work he did would be warranty.. Hope this helps.


----------



## MI 71

picked these up from Joe from g and c last week 100 spoke cross lace


----------



## MI 71

No they havent merged ***** no longer works there but Joe the owner hooks it up with good prices and rims picked up my 100 spoke x lace from him


----------



## TX_PENA

*i need a Quote*

How Much for a set of 13x7 Anodized red spokes with a 2 to 3" on rims as well with Chrome 2 bar shark spinner with chip inserts.. shipped to Texas


----------



## Big Worm

How much for a set of all chrome 13's with tires ready to throw on ? I'll pick them up .....


----------

